#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  رمضان مايحلاش إلا بـ تحدى بين آدم وحواء

## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]
ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رمضان كريم ويعود على الجميع بالخير

طبعاً رمضان بيحلو بمفاجآته دائماً علشان كده

فكرنا نعمل مسابقة  كل 3 أيام بين

فريقين من البنات والشباب

او نقول آدم وحواء

يعنى فريق إسمه حواء وفريق إسمه آدم

يعنى عضوتين من حواء ضد عضوين من آدم

ألمسابقة هى :هنسأل 10 أسئلة  لكل فريق فى كل شيْ

أسئلة

عامة

دينية

ألغاز

فوازير

ثقافية

حسابية

شعر

أدب

وصريحة

وإختبار الذكاء

عشر أسئلة مختلفة فى كل شيء

بس المسابقة هتكون يومين خلال 3 أيام المسموحة

اللي حيجاوب صح أكيد له جوايز مش هنقولها دلوقت حنقولها في  وقتها

شروط المسابقه:

1 ألأعضاء الّذين سنختارهم لازم يتواجدوا بعد صلاة التراويح فى الوقت المحدد لهم

علشان لازم كلنا نبقى أون لاين علشان تبقى الإجابات أسرع

ونحدد الساعه : من الساعة 10 إلى الساعة 12 ليلاً بتوقيت القاهرة

يعني ساعتين يومياً

2 تقسيم الأسئلة وتصنيفها على الشكل الآتي :

أليوم الأول ستطرح الأسئلة وسنتلقّى الإجابات عليها

اليوم الثاني هيكون رأى حواء بفريق حواء

اليوم الثالث رأي آدم فى فريق آدم

بعدها هنختار فريقين آخرين

3 من الشروط المهمة هي عدم إعتذار أي عضو من المشاركين

 في اليوم المحدد للمسابقة ما لم يعتذر قبل يومين

4 ألأعضاء الذين يرغبون بأن يكونوا ضمن فريق آدم أو حواء

ألرجاء المشاركة هنا في هذا الموضوع وأنا بدوري سأقوم بتحديد 

الأيام التي سوف يشاركون فيها . 

5 سنحتفل احتفالا خاصا بالفريق الفائز .

6 وسائل المساعدة:

_ممكن تستعين بصديق عضو يكون اون لاين فى الإجابة بدلا عنك 

والإجابة تحسب صح لفريقك

_كمان ممكن كل فريق له حق تغيير السؤال مرة واحدة

بالإتفاق مع بعضهم .

_لو اى فريق لم يعرف الإجابه فمن حق الفريق الثاني أن 

 يجاوب لو عرف والنقطة ستحسب له

يارب الفكرة تعجبكم أهم شئ ألتعاون

ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم

ومنتظرة مين هيكون فى فريق 

آدم

ومين فى حواء

طبعاً أنا نزلتها علشان معظم الناس بتنشغل فى رمضان

فقلت نترك حرية المشاركه للجميع.

مين هيشارك معنا  في الخيمه الرمضانيه 

آدم  وحواء؟

تحياتي

ومنتظرة مين يحب يشارك


مملكة  رمضانية [/grade]*

----------


## hanoaa

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *رمضان كريم ويعود على الجميع بخير* 
> *طبعاً رمضان بيحلى بمفاجأته دائماً علشان كده* 
> *فكرنا نعمل مسابقه كل 3 أيام بين* 
> *فرقين من البنات والشباب* 
> *او نقول ادم وحواء* 
> *يعنى فريق أسمه حواء وفريق أسمه ادم* 
> *يعنى عضوتين من حواء ضد عضوين من أدم* 
> *المسابقه هى هنسئل 10 أسئله لكل فريق فى كل شئ* 
> ...


_فكرة هايلة يا هيدو_
_أنا معاكى_
_يالا  انشالله ماعن حد حوش_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _فكرة هايلة يا هيدو_
> _أنا معاكى_
> _يالا  انشالله ماعن حد حوش_


*هييييييييييييييييييييييه

الحمد لله جلنا زباين

أخيراً حد جبر بخطرى

طبعاً بشكرك على كلامك ياهنوئه

ويسعدنى انك تكونى اول حواء معايه

فى اول يوم رمضان اون لين

وهننتظر قدوم حواء الاخرى

علشان اول فريق يكمل

أهم شئ مفيش اعتذار يوم المسابقه  

تحياتى

مملكه رمضانيه*

----------


## طائر الشرق

الانسة العزيزة  هايدى

انا لو ستمحى لى فى رايى المتواضع ان المسابقة دى المفروض ما يكونش معادها رمضان

رمضان ده فرصة للناس  تقرب لربنا باقرب العبادات

ثانيا الناس مش ناقصة  كفاية الفوازير  المسلسلات  والافلام  اللى  بتيجى فى التلفزيون

لو ياريت تاجل المسابقة لبعد رمضان وبنفس الشروط  

وده راى متواضع بس

من باب  النصح والذكرى فقط   والخوف والله فقط من اننا نكون من  المضيعين لاعمال الخير للعباد فى هذا الشهر المبارك

وتقبلى التحية  والاحترام منى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الانسة العزيزة  هايدى


*أيه ياهيثم الرسميات دى

إنت بتكتب خطاب

أحنا أخوات إتكلم عادى*



> انا لو ستمحى لى فى رايى المتواضع ان المسابقة دى المفروض ما يكونش معادها رمضان
> 
> رمضان ده فرصة للناس  تقرب لربنا باقرب العبادات



*طبعاً أحترم رأيك بكل ما فيه

بس ممكن أتناقش معاك

ربنا موجود طول السنه مش فى رمضان بس مش هنختلف فى ده

يعنى التقرب من الله مبيحتجش شهر معين 

علشان نتوب ونتصالح مع ربنا

بس بنقول إن رمضان فرصه جميله علشان نبدء حياه جديده

ونذيد من العبدات زى صلاة الترويح والتهجد

إللى مش بتبقى موجوده إلا  فى رمضان

ده أولاً*



> ثانيا الناس مش ناقصة  كفاية الفوازير  المسلسلات  والافلام  اللى  بتيجى فى التلفزيون


*المسابقه ياهيثم مش تضيع وقت

ولا انشغال عن العباده انا قولت ساعتين كل 3 أيام

وبعد صلاة الترويح يعنى مش هنأجل فرض

وكمان متقنعنيش إن الناس مش فاضين حتى ساعتين

يبقى بتضحك على نفسك*




> لو ياريت تاجل المسابقة لبعد رمضان وبنفس الشروط


*

بص ياهيثم

المسابقه جميله جداً فى رمضان لانها عباره عن  تبادل معلومات

مش هزار يعنى زى ما بنمى العباده داخل القلب

 ممكن كمان ننمى

العقل بالمعلومات

وكمان فرصه كويسه علشان نكتسب معلومات

دينيه ثقافيه ........... إلخ

وكمان طالما عايز المسابقه بعد رمضان 

معنى كده إن المسابقه إنت مقتنع بيها لانها مفيده

يعنى مش هاضر صيمنا ولا أخلاقنا

وإللى نخاف نعمله فى رمضان لازم منعملوش بعد رمضان

ده لو هنتكلم عن الشرع والحق والاسلام

*


> وده راى متواضع بس
> 
> من باب  النصح والذكرى فقط   والخوف والله فقط من اننا نكون من  المضيعين لاعمال الخير للعباد فى هذا الشهر المبارك
> 
> وتقبلى التحية  والاحترام منى


*طبعاً زى ما قولت بحترم رأيك فى إى وضع

بس التعامل مع ربنا بيبقى طول الوقت

والاعمال الصالحه والخير والطاعه بردو طول الوقت

مش فى رمضان بس لان ده الاسلام

يعنى رب شهر رمضان هو رب السنه كلها

العيب مش فى المسابقه 

العيب فى النفس إللى بتتعامل فى اوقات بأخلاق عليا

وأوقات تانى بوجه اخر لهم

يعنى العيب إننا نلبس قناع الاخلاق فى شهر معين


أتمنى أن تكون وجهة نظرى أنا كمان أقنعتك بعض الشئ


وعايزه اقولك إنى من الناس إللى مش بتضيع لحظه لا فى رمضان 

ولا الايام العاديه بدون ما تقرب من ربنا (الحمد لله )

يعنى لو الموضوع كان هايضر المسلمين مكنتش هنزله من البدايه

أستمتعت بالحديث معاك ياهيثم

وتحياتى

الأنسه هايدى*

----------


## الشاعر نور

أشكرك اختى الكريمة مملكة الحب على الفكرة الرائعة

و أحب اشترك معاكم في المسابقة الرمضانية 

و يا ريت تجهزي جايزة فريق الولاد من دلوقتي.... 

لانه ان شاء الله كسبان كسبان كسبان

تحياتي للجميع

نور

----------


## طائر الشرق

اوالله يا هايدى

انا مقتنع ان المسابقة جميلة  ومفيدة جدا

بس اللى قصدته ان النبى  صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين كانت اكثر عبادتهم فى رمضان  لان الاعمال فيه زى ما كلنا عارفين  تضاعف الى ماشاء الله

يعنى استغلال كل ثانية فيه  ربح عظيم جدا جدا

لكن على العموم لو تقبلى ليا اقتراح  بس فى المسابقة  

ان يكون اكثر الاسئلة دينية وياريت تكون فى القرآن الكريم بحيث انها  تكون زيادة فى القرب من كتاب الله    

وطبعا  بقى تشكيلة جميلة من الاسئلة المفيدة اللى اتعودنا بمواضيعك عليها 

وانا مش معترض على فكرة العبادة فى طول العام لكن زى ما انا وضحتلك انه فرصة  تطير  جزء من ذنوبنا اللى ربنا اعلم بيها

وكمان  انتى عارفة  بودو مش بيعرف يصوم غير لغاية الفجر بس  :Eat:  :Eat: 

وشكرا :Bicycle:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أشكرك اختى الكريمة مملكة الحب على الفكرة الرائعة
> 
> و أحب اشترك معاكم في المسابقة الرمضانية 
> 
> و يا ريت تجهزي جايزة فريق الولاد من دلوقتي.... 
> 
> لانه ان شاء الله كسبان كسبان كسبان
> 
> تحياتي للجميع
> ...



*طبعاً سعيده مرتين

بموافقتك فى المره الاولى والمشاركه فى المره الثانيه

وأحب أطمنك جلنا قرار من مصادر موثوق فيها

إن عدوى اللدود أقصد أهلاوى

وافق انه يكون من ضمن الفريق وهنخليها تحدى للصبح

تحياتي يانور

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اوالله يا هايدى
> 
> انا مقتنع ان المسابقة جميلة  ومفيدة جدا
> 
> بس اللى قصدته ان النبى  صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين كانت اكثر عبادتهم فى رمضان  لان الاعمال فيه زى ما كلنا عارفين  تضاعف الى ماشاء الله
> 
> يعنى استغلال كل ثانية فيه  ربح عظيم جدا جدا
> 
> لكن على العموم لو تقبلى ليا اقتراح  بس فى المسابقة  
> ...


*جميل ياهيثم


ومعنديش اى مشاكل ونزود الاسئله الدينيه

وإن شاء الله تكون كلها أسئله مميزه

علشان يبقى التحدى مميز

ومنتظره مشركتك إنت وبودو

تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="2 80"]يسعدنى ويشرفنى بصفتى

مدام حنفى شيخ الصيادين

أن أعلن عن فريق أول يوم رمضان نورمندى 2

اولاً

فريق أدم لانهم قومون عن النساء

الشاعر نور وووووووووو أهلاوى شديد

ثانياً

فريق حواء

هنوئه وووووووووو منتظره حواء أخرى


وده هيكون أول فريق فى اول يوم رمضان

يلا مين يحب يكون الفريق الثانى

4 يوم رمضان ............؟[/frame]*

----------


## hanoaa

*ايه يا عم نور*
*أنت كنت صايم و لا إيه*
*ده إحنا حتى فطرنا*
*و لا حاتغير و تنضم لينا أنا و بوسى كات*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

شهلى بسرعة يا زعيمة بدل ما اسيبكم وارجع للكنافة  :Lol2:  

اول مرة اشوف متسابق هو اللى بيحس صاحب المسابقة على السرعة ههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2: 

اللى يعيش ياما يشوف  :4:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

عايز حماس يماد

طيب هنفرق بموب دلوقتى

سؤال أدم

يالا معنا

ومتجوبش يانور أسئلت حواء إنت لسه صايم ولا ايه

ماهو الطائر الذي يلد ولا يبيض ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لا نور ثابت فى مطرحه  ::p: 

هو شكل رشوة الكنافة أثرت عليها .. أصلى طلعت منها قرص المنوم اللى كان مدسوس ليه فيها هههههههههههههههه  :4: 

وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## الشاعر نور

الخفاش

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لا انا اعرف واحد بيبض ويلد فى نفس الوقت ههههههههههههههههه فرخة بتستعبط  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


طبعاً الخفاش يا ست الزعيمة  :Lol2: 


هو إحنا رجعنا لأيام كى جى تو ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههه


والله أسئلة جامدة بتنعش دماغ الواحد بعد ما إتحجرت  :4:  ... الواحد بيستجمع معلومات من 20 سنة  :1:  


يلا اللى بعده  :4:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

لماضه بس فى ايجابتكم

هاااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

جهاز ست الزعيمة بيموت يا ردالة .. حد ينقذها بأنبوبة أوووووووووووووووووووكسوووووووووووووووجين  :Lol2:  


ال اوكسوجين ال >>>  إسمه أوكسجين أحسن بتوع الأخطاء الإملائية اللى فى واحة فك التكشيرة ياخدوها عليا  :Lol2:

----------


## الشاعر نور

انا كنت بجاوب أسئلة حوا عشان أظهر مدى قوة فريق الولاد انه قادر مش بس يجاوب اسئلته ... لا و كمان يقدر يجاوب أسئلة فريق حوا....

فريق حوا... انت خسرانين ... خسرانين... اختاروا واحدة من الاتنيني

اما خسرانين أو خسرانين... ههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ما إحنا هايهنا من الصبح .. ال ها ال  :: 



















هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 17 ثواني.


المنتدى شكله زهق منى  :Lol2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

التعادل للفريقين 2/2

من أول هذا السؤال هرفع سؤال ادم وحواء مع بعض

وكل واحد يجاوب على المحدد ليه

اولا سؤال حواء

رقم ثلث ثلثه 3

وسؤال ادم

كيف تحصل على العدد 100 بإستخدام الرقم (1) خمس مرات 

محدش يجاوب سؤال حد وركزه

ربنا معاكمش

----------


## لمسه

انا  جه
ممكن اكون مع هنونه مكان بوسى على بال ماتيجى بوسى 
والدرجات لبوسى
هشان النت عندها بيفصل
 ممكن ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

أروح طيب أعلق على كام موضوع وأرجع عقبال ما تخلصوا ولا ايه  ::   ::   :: 


فين السرعة .. فين المهارة ... فين الكنافة  ::p:   ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

111-11 = 100 


 :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## hanoaa

الرقم 27

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا  جه
> ممكن اكون مع هنونه مكان بوسى على بال ماتيجى بوسى 
> والدرجات لبوسى
> هشان النت عندها بيفصل
>  ممكن ؟



اهلاً يالموسه منوره

لاء تعالى معايه انا وسبيهم مركزبن

تعالى كلمينى انا هستناكى

وخلينا نتفرج من بعيد وإنتى هتعلنى نتيجة الفريق الفائز

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

أهلا يا لمسة .. نورتى مكانك ومطرحك ... هل تستطيعى فى هذا اليوم الموحش .. والليل المعتم ... والأمطار الغزيرة أن تكافحى .. وتقفى أمام فريق الأبطال .. كاسر الأدغال .. فريقنا الموقر المصون ... ولا نجيبلك كوباية ليمون  ::p:   ::p:  

نورتى المسابقة والله يا لمسة ... 

وحظاً سعيداً إن شاء الله فى المسابقة 

ويلا حطى شنطتك برة وأدخلى برجلك اليمين  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## الشاعر نور

الجواب


111-11=100

سنقضي عليهم جميعاً... سنسحقهم.. ههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

بلا مش هاستنى در وتحدى ياهلاوى افندى
 :f2: 

 نقول المرة دية مش مشكله بقى 
بص ياغاليه
11-111=100
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ماليش دعوة يا زعيمة أنا ونور عشان مش ييجوا يتحججوا ويقولوا النت فصل  ::p:   ::p:  

يلا هاتى لمسة أحسن تكمل عشان المسابقة تحلى وتبقى أحلى والقوى متساوية ... مع إننا هنقطعهم زى ما قطعناهم فى بوركينا فاسو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

يلا بيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم 

فين المشجعين ياناس  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

اين ذهبت يا وريث  :4:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الاجابه صح 

3/3

معلش ياماجد والله النت فى اجهزة حواء زفت

انا وبوسى وهنوئه معرفش فى أيه

حتى الذكوريه فى شركات النت كمان

احنا مجتمع ذكورى لا يقبل بالمساوه

هعلن الاسئله بس اصبر شويه

ايدى وجعتنى*

----------


## الشاعر نور

لمسه شكلها اختارت تنضم للفريق الخسران... ههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> 11-111=100


غلط يا لمسة  ::p: 

كده الجواب سالب مية  :Lol2:  

حتى فى الغش مش نافعين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2:  

الصح هو 111-11 = 100  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  

يلا ورينا الهمة بقى  ::   ::

----------


## pussycat

أنا هنا أهوه

بس نتى مهنج على الأخر

حظكوا كده

بس برده موجوده ومباخفش ولا بتهدد 

ولا كنافه ولا حتى قطايف هينفعوا معايا

وبرده كسبانين

ماشى يانور

----------


## الشاعر نور

الحل الوحيد امام فريق حوا هو الانسحاب.....

و اعلان فوز فريق آدم بالمسابقة...


الاستسلام التام أو الموت الزئام......... ههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

اسئله الشعر

حواااااااء

من القائل

متى ستعرف كم أهوك يا رجلا -----ابيع من أجله الدنيا وما فيها ...؟

اااااااااااااادم

من القائل

إذارأيت انياب الليث بارزة
فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم


فكره شويه عبال ما اروح اشرب

محدش يجاوب بتاع حد

----------


## لمسه

لو مش عايزانى  اوكى خلاص 
بس انا جيت من مشوارى بسرعه عشان اتفرج
من بعيد  وانا عارفه ان النت عند بوسى مش حلو 
يعنى قلت انقظ حواء امام 
الظالمه  الجبارين 
ومستنيه ردد يادميل  بالصعيدى يابوى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

وربنا النت عندى ممكن يفصل بين الحين والأخر .. بس ربنا مبارك فيه النهاردة الحمد لله .. فإنجزى أحسن بين الحين والأخر ممكن أبقى مع المفصولين  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

وعشان ارجع بقى أعمل وأعادة قيد وادفع شىء وشويات فى شهادات المرضى ... والمدير .. إلخ إلخ  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

يلا فى الإنجاز ...


معاً .. يانور .. هنسحقهم .. ونخليهم يلمعوا أكتر من البنور  :4:   :4:   :4:

----------


## pussycat

أنا موجوده وهوريكوا

أنسى يا أهلاوى أنك تكسب

فى المشمش

بيب بيب حوا

بيب بيب حوا

وابقى بقى ورينا شطارتك أنت ونور

خليكوا فى الشعر أحسن

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ديه مناقشة فى السؤال .. مش تبع الإجابة ...

ايه رأيك يا نور إن الأبيات ديه للمتنبى ... أو أحمد شوقى  .. بس المتنبى شكى فيه أكتر .. لأن ده هو أسلوبه فى الكتابة .. بس متلخبط شوية عشان السرعة اللى إحنا فيها ديه  :Lol2: 


ها نقول المتنبى ونتوكل على الله .. ولا ليك رأى تانى .؟؟؟

----------


## pussycat

طبعا نزار قبانى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ورونا الشطاره فى الاسئله إللى بعد كده

انا هقعد اتفرج بس

كلها لماضه ده إللى فلحين فيه

وبعدين ياعم الاهلاوى اقعدلنا بتشرتك لحمر ده

زهقتنى وانا مش عارفه الامض من الصبح

جاوب ياخويه

وإنتى يابت يالمسه مش قولت تعالى اقعدى معايه هنا

ادخوليلى 

والكل يسمع الكلام

هى المسابقه دى ملهاش كبير ولا ايه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى

بوسى عملت إعادة القيد ورجعت يا ناس 

لولولولولولولولولولولولوللولوى


ايوة كده عشان لما نغلبكوا مش يبقى ليكم أى حجة  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  lol2: 


وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم 

مش هتعرفوا تصمدوا أمام فريق العمالقة  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## الشاعر نور

الشاعر هو المتنبي

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

إنت ياعم نور إنت نمت ولا ايه  :Lol2:  

أعتمد الإجابة ولا ايه ..؟؟ 

انا إحساسى بنسبة 98% إنه المتنبى .. والله أعلم إن كان إحساسى هيخونى ولا لاة .. أصلها من ثانوى  :4:  

يلا عشان الوقت ما يجريش ...

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

سبحان الله فى نفس الدقيقة  :Lol2:  

طب نعتمد على بركة الله الإجابة وهى المتنبى  :4:  

وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم  :4:  


















هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 60 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 13 ثواني.


المنتدى ده متحيز للبنات على فكرة  ::p:

----------


## pussycat

لووووووووووووووووووى

كسبانين انشاء الله

والليله عندنا

وكله عندنا

والله حى الفوز جى

ورينا شطارتك  يا أدم

متحاولوش متحاولوش

هنفوز هنفوز

ولا نور ولا أهلاوى

بوسى وهنوئه وبس

لوووووووووووووووى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*4/4

برافو والله أحيكم

حوووووواء

ما هى عاصمة هذه الدوله وعملتها 

رومانيا؟

اااااااااااااادم

ما هى عاصمة هذه الدوله وعملتها 

بلغاريا ؟*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ومات الشماهدون جميعاً .. ثم مات المتسابقون .. ثم انتحرت زعيمة المسابقة .. وقفل المنتدى ... ولم يعد أحد يعرف شيئاً عن القصة ... >>> المهم صحيت من النوم ولا لسة  :4:

----------


## الشاعر نور

عاصمة بلغاريا صوفيا و عملتها هي ليف

----------


## hanoaa

العاصمة بوخارست و عملتها الليو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

هتموتنى يواد 

مهو السؤال اهو جاوب يفالح

وبعد السؤال ناخد بريك انا تعبت والله

----------


## الشاعر نور

على فكرة يا مملكة احنا الحمد لله مش بس نقدر نكسب فريق حوا بس ... لا و كمان نقدر نكسب كل الفرق اللى جايه..... اكتساااااااااااااااح

----------


## لمسه

هيه هيه هيه 
بالطول بالعرض هانجيب ادم الارض

لولللللللللللللللللللللللللى


برافو يابناااااااااااات

يلا يابوسى   يلا ياهنونه ياعسل

وسع وسع وسع وسع 
حواء وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

اللى اعرفه فى القصة ديه إن بلغاريا كانت عاصمتها صوفيا لورين الممثلة الشهيرة هههههههههههههههههههه بفتكرها بكده .. بس صوفيا من غير لورين  :4:  

إنما العملة لسة سائل عليها إتقالى ليف .... يمكن جاية من الليفة عشان صوفيا لورين تاخد الدش بتاعها ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :4:   :4:   :4: 


سبحان الله الواحد بيطلع على دماغه ترجمات غريبة ههههههههههههههههه زورونا فى واحة فك التكشيرة بنك النكت للعضوة المتألقة بنت شهريار للإطلاع على مزيد من الترجمات  :4:   :4:   :4: 


وياخارجة من باب الحمام وكل خد عليه خوخة خوخة خوخة خوخة خوخة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*برافو والله

أحيكم بجد

5/5

حوااااااااااااااااااء

ماهو اعرض انهار العالم ؟


ااااااااااااااااادم

كم يبلغ وزن العظم بالنسبه للجسم ؟*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

على فكرة إنجزى وخلصى يا زعيمة أنا ورايا مذاكرة وربنا  ::  

يعنى ربك يعلم أنا قاعد كل ده إزاى  :4: 

وبعدين فين المشجعين الذكور .. ايه ياعم وريث إنت سيبتنا وروحت فين ؟؟ 

وبعدين لمسة جاية تشجع حوا على اساس إنها ترفعلهم حماسهم ويغلبونا يعنى ؟؟؟ شكلها هتعيش معاهم الحلم الجميل اللى هيصحوا على صدمة منه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم  :4:

----------


## pussycat

انسى يا نور

مش هتعرف تغلبنا دحنا برده أهوه

ولا أحنا ولا غيرنا 

ورينا شطارتك

قال يغلبونا قال

انسى يا عم ( على رأى دودو )

----------


## hanoaa

*الأمازون*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يا نور ويا أهلاوى لو شايف خلل كنت شجعت بس الحمد لله
الشغل على مية بيضة 
أما حوا 
فسيبوها دى طول عمرها صوت على الفاضى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> كم يبلغ وزن العظم بالنسبه للجسم ؟


على فكرة أكنك بتقرى معايا كتاب ألف لغز اللى كنت مستعيره من مكتبة مبارك  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   مش فاكر كان اسمه بنك المعلومات ولا اسمه ايه  :4: 

على العموم هو 15% من وزن الجسم  :4:  وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم  :4:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

رجالة ودايما يا بلدنا رجالة

----------


## hanoaa

الأمازون

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الراجل مش بس بكلمته 
الراجل بنجاحة على حوته

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يا وريث باشا إحنا نجوم الصمت ... ولو عاوزين نقلبها فحت .. كنا خلصنا ده من زمان .. ولا كان فيه حوا ولا خبر كان .. إنت كده فهمتنا ... وفى المسابقة شجعتنا .. مش بالجسم ولا الصوت .. لا بالروح من غير نبوت .. وأهلا بيك فى كل وقت يا وريث ... ودايماً منورنا وجايب معاك الغيث ... وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم  :4:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

مهو ياماجد لو إنت لمض كده فى المذكره هتنجح

وبراحه عليه

انا جيه من الترويح تعبانه خفه اللعب

منورنا ياوريث وإنتى يالمسه

والنتيجه 6/6

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حوااااااااء

مامعنى قول الحجاج .. لبيك اللهم لبيك ؟


ااااااااااااااااادم

من هو النبي الذي كانت معجزته احياء الموتى ؟*

----------


## الشاعر نور

15 % تقريباً

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> الراجل مش بس بكلمته 
> الراجل بنجاحة على حوته



اشطة أحب انا الشعارات الرنانة ديه  :4:  

تسلم ايدك يا باشا  :Lol2:  

بعد إذنك ممكن نعمل تعديل على السطر الأخير ونقول فيه :- 

الراجل بسيطرته على حوته .. ومنع مصروف البيت لو حتى على جتته ... ومنع الخروجات والفسح لو حتى خنقته ... ومنع أى حاجة حلوة لحد ما تموته  ::no1::   ::no1::   ::no1::   ::no1:: 

وربنا يستر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## hanoaa

> الراجل مش بس بكلمته 
> الراجل بنجاحة على حوته


_حوته هى إللى إحتوته_
_من قبل ماخلفته ب 9 شهور و للدنيا جابته_
_و حاتفضل تحتويه لحد ماتغلبه و تموته_

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

إفرقوا بقه يا رجالة من هنا ورايح 
زى مسابقة 5000متر عدوا فى اللفة قبل الأخيرة كله بيفرق

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

من هو النبي الذي كانت معجزته احياء الموتى ؟



عيسى عليه السلام بالتأكيد  ::no1::  


شكلها كده هتقف على سؤال السرعة  :4:  

وبيب بيب أدم بيب بيب بيب أدم

----------


## الشاعر نور

عيسى عليه السلام

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يا عزيز يا عزيز ربنا ينصر المقهورين 

وإلل طرده من الجنة 
ربنا ف المسابقة يورية

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياحوته ويا ادميها

ركز بس فى المسابقه وأتخنقو بعديها

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> و حاتفتل تحتويه لحد ماتغلبه و تموته


مش قولتلك أخرها موت يا وريث  :4:  

أهو ياعم تعديلى طلع سليم  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## hanoaa

_دعوتنا يا ربنا فلبينا نداءك و دعوتك_

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ياست الزعيمة إحنا جاوبنا خلاص المفروض تحتسبى النقطة لينا وهما من غير نقط  :Lol2:   ونفرق بقى ونجيب البدلات والبرفانات والحاجات بقى وكده  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## لمسه

> _حوته هى إللى إحتوته_
> _من قبل ماخلفته ب 9 شهور و للدنيا جابته_
> _و حاتفتل تحتويه لحد ماتغلبه و تموته_




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالص انا مش هتكلم  ومن هنونه لازم تتعلم 
خير الكلام ما قل ودل
برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  

حواء الى الامام  واه اسلاماه 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الحلوة دى قامت تخبز فى الفجرية 

والديك بيدن كوكو كوكو فى البدرية 

يلا بينا يانور يا خويا نروح مسابق أصعب شوية

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

7/7

برافو وبطله لماضه

وبراحه عليه

حواااااااااااااااااء

مكتشف قانون الجاذبية الأرضية


ااااااااادم

مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى

----------


## hanoaa

التلبيه تعتبر أيضا شعار التوحيد و تعنى أيضا أننى يا رب مقيم على طاعتك ملازم لها 
أقترب إليك ياربى أقتراب بعد إقتراب

----------


## hanoaa

*إسحاق نيوتن*

----------


## الشاعر نور

ابن النفيس

----------


## pussycat

ابدا

مفيش استسلام

نموت نموت وتحيا حوا

قال أدم قال

أعترف أنك من غير حوا ضايع 

اعترف أن حوا هى الأساس

قال أستسلام قال

ولو

مبينفعش معانا التهديد

ولا الوعيد

كسبانين كسبانين

----------


## hanoaa

> مش قولتلك أخرها موت يا وريث  
> 
> أهو ياعم تعديلى طلع سليم


يا فندم ميرسى على التصحيح
صاحى قوى حضرتك
بس لاحظ إننا بنسابق النت قبل مايفصل
و دى غلطة مطبعيه

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

المكر أستاذكن 
والسحر من عيونكن 
والدوشة من فمكن 

واللخبطة فى عقولكن

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

حواء قامت وطلع صوتها ...

كنت من يوم تسمع صويتها ..

ودلوقتى خلاص الأية اتقلبت ...

وأفتكرت إنها انتصرت ...

وبقت خلاص الكل فى الكل ...

ومش هنلاقى معاه حل ...

بس نسيت شىء مفيد ...

شىء لازم له التأكيد ...

أدم يصبر يصبر يصبر ...

وبعد أول كلمة يبدأ يعور ..

هو كده طبعه حامى ...

وحش كاسر دمه حامى ...

أوعى تنسى ياحوا القوة ...

عند أدم كتيرة وحلوة ...

 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  

وربنا يستر علينا من الأكياس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

8/8

هايل والله

واللن إنتم الاتنين تستحقه الفوز

حووووووووووواء

أين يقع البحر الذي لا يوجد به ماء ؟


اااااااااااااااادم

ماهو الشيء الذي يستحيل كســره ؟

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خالص انا مش هتكلم ومن هنونه لازم تتعلم 
> خير الكلام ما قل ودل
> برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  
> حواء الى الامام واه اسلاماه


_ميرسى يا لمستى_
_تسلمى لى يا حبيبتى_
_أيوه كده شجعينا_
_و إحنا مش حانستسلم_
_حتى لو لا قدر الله غلبونا هنا_
_إحنا بنغلبهم فى البيت_
_يبقوا يتشطروا علينا هناك_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _إيه يا جماعة ده كله_
> _أغيب نص ساعة أرجع ألاقيكوا حاتمسكوا فى بعض_
> _هدوا نفسكوا كده_
> _إحنا فى الأول و فى الأخر إخوات و بنحاول نقرب من بعض و نتعرف على بعض_
> _و لا هى بركات الكابتن ماجد حلت عليكوا_


*ههههههههههههههههه

قولتلك متسبنيش ده انا خد ضرب

واقول يااااهناااااااااء

وهناء خلعت وسبتنى

وبينى وبينك هو قدم أهلاوى على المسابقه شهد

هو جيه من هنا وضرب النار فى الحكم من هنا

انا قولت بعد ما ارد عليكى ابخر من عين ماجد

حدرجه مدرجه*

----------


## محمد الثالث

> سورررررررررررى انى مجتش
> 
>  وبجد زين مااختارتى بديل ومبرووووووووووك لادم 
> 
> وتابعت المسابقه من اولها لاخرها وكان فى منافسه جميله 
> 
> واسئله رائعه يا مملكه  بس كان في خناقات وعاركات وضرب نارررر  كويس انى مجتش


ولا يهمك يا باشا تعوضها مسابقة تانية

الله يخليك يا رب

الحمدلله مكنتش بتعارك كنت بتفرج بس

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

> *
> 
> رساله إلى أجمل من الخيال
> 
> عايزه اقولك معلومه مهمه جداً
> 
> أنا لما عملت المسابقه كان الهدف الاول هو التقرب من بعضنا
> 
> لاننا مع بعض فى المنتدى ومنعرفش بعض اوى
> ...


اوكي ياهايدي 

وسوري اني ضايقتك بس فعلا انا علي حق

----------


## hanoaa

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *قولتلك متسبنيش ده انا خد ضرب* 
> *واقول يااااهناااااااااء* 
> *وهناء خلعت وسبتنى* 
> *وبينى وبينك هو قدم أهلاوى على المسابقه شهد* 
> *هو جيه من هنا وضرب النار فى الحكم من هنا* 
> *انا قولت بعد ما ارد عليكى ابخر من عين ماجد* 
> 
> *حدرجه مدرجه*


_أنا ماسيبتكيش خالص يا هيدو_
_هو أنا أقدر_
_و بعدين ضرب إيه يا بنتى إللى تاخديه ده و أنا موجوده_
_طب قولى لى كده مين يقدر يعملها_
_و أنا مش حاحلف أنا حاعملك فيه إيه_
_شاورى بس عليه و مالكيش دعوه_
*إنتى حلتقولى لى على أهلاوى*
*مجرابه*
*هارينى فى مشاهير الزمن الجميل*
*ألاقيش عندك تعويذة و لا حاجة*
*لحسن ده سره باتع*
*ربنا يستر*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _أنا ماسيبتكيش خالص يا هيدو_
> _هو أنا أقدر_
> _و بعدين ضرب إيه يا بنتى إللى تاخديه ده و أنا موجوده_
> _طب قولى لى كده مين يقدر يعملها_
> _و أنا مش حاحلف أنا حاعملك فيه إيه_
> _شاورى بس عليه و مالكيش دعوه_
> *إنتى حلتقولى لى على أهلاوى*
> *مجرابه*
> *هارينى فى مشاهير الزمن الجميل*
> ...



*أهو الكلام ده إللى بيخلينى أتهرى ضرب

منملكش الا فنجرت بُق مااااااااااااشى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فريق ربيع العمر

يسعدنى أأنا اقدم لكم فريق 16 رمضان

المكون من 

حواااااااااء

أحلى كلمه

وزهره

أددددددددم

حازم 3

الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

ويارب محدش يعتزر*

----------


## محمد الثالث

آمين
و قدمي لهم المشجعين محمد الثالث

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> سورررررررررررى انى مجتش
> 
>  وبجد زين مااختارتى بديل ومبرووووووووووك لادم 
> 
> وتابعت المسابقه من اولها لاخرها وكان فى منافسه جميله 
> 
> واسئله رائعه يا مملكه  بس كان في خناقات وعاركات وضرب نارررر  كويس انى مجتش



*شكراً يا أستاذ عادل على المرور

ومفيش مشكله ولا زعل عادى جداً

نورتنااااااا وحصل خير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> آمين
> و قدمي لهم المشجعين محمد الثالث



*تنورنا يامحمد

واهلاً بيك معانا ديماً*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ان شاء الله هنكون متواجدين فى الميعاد المحدد

وحواء حواء تعيش تعيش

حواء حواء وغيرها مفيش    * 

وان شاء الله باذن الله هيكون الفوز لنا     ::no1::  

وألف شكر يا مملكة على التذكرة    :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ان شاء الله هنكون متواجدين فى الميعاد المحدد
> 
> وحواء حواء تعيش تعيش
> 
> حواء حواء وغيرها مفيش    * 
> 
> وان شاء الله باذن الله هيكون الفوز لنا     
> 
> وألف شكر يا مملكة على التذكرة


*طبعاً شئ يسعدنى وهنتظر بكره ده يجى بسرعه اوى

تمنياتى بقضاء وقت ممتع معانا*

----------


## taro2a1

*أختي العزيزة/ مملكة الحب

أؤيد بشدة وجود مثل هذه المسابقة، وكنت أتمنى أن أشترك بها لكن للأسف الشديد أقدم إعتذاري الشديد عن عدم إشتراكي فيها نظرا لظروف العمل عندي، فالدوام المسائي يبدأ من التاسعة مساء حتى الواحدة صباحا عدا الخميس والجمعة، لو فيه إمكانية في اشتراكي معكم يومي الخميس والجمعة فأنا على أتم إستعداد.
آسف مرة أخرى، تحياتي....................*

----------


## نــوران

*





وسع يا جدع نــــوران وصلت 


ان شاء الله بشترك معاكم بالمسابقة و اتمنى فريق حواء يفوز <<< تعصب من اولها 


مين هايكون معايا بفريقي ؟؟؟ 


و مين نازل ضدنا من فريق ادم ؟؟ 


((( شكلي داخلة ماتش ملاكمة  )))


فكرة المسابقة حلوة جدا و اكيد هانستفيد من الاسئلة حتى لو ما فزنا


و يكفيني اني اشارك وياكم <<< جديدة انا معاكم 


الف شكر اختي العزيزة / مملكة الحب 


مجهود رائع و فكرة حلوة جدا


لكِ مني ارق و احلى امنياتي

و اتمنى للجميع الفوز


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أختي العزيزة/ مملكة الحب
> 
> أؤيد بشدة وجود مثل هذه المسابقة، وكنت أتمنى أن أشترك بها لكن للأسف الشديد أقدم إعتذاري الشديد عن عدم إشتراكي فيها نظرا لظروف العمل عندي، فالدوام المسائي يبدأ من التاسعة مساء حتى الواحدة صباحا عدا الخميس والجمعة، لو فيه إمكانية في اشتراكي معكم يومي الخميس والجمعة فأنا على أتم إستعداد.
> آسف مرة أخرى، تحياتي....................*


*منورنا أستاذ طارق وأشكرك على تلبية الدعوه

ومفيش اى مشاكل ربنا معاك فى الشغل

وأنا لو فى معاد يوم أجازه أكيد هكون لحضرتك فريق فعذراً

وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وسع يا جدع نــــوران وصلت 
> 
> 
> ...


*وسعنا اهووووووووو ........

منورانا فى المنتدى اولاً وفى المسابقه ثانياً

هنتظرك للمشاركه معانا

لكى منى ودى وإحترامى

وكل سنه وإنتى طيبه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عذراً سوف أعلن اليوم عن تكوين أخر فريق يوم 20 رمضان

لانى لم أكمل باقى العشر أيام الاواخر نظراً لإنشغالى فى صلاة التهجد

فريق زهور النرجس

المكون من ..........

حوااااااااااااء

غاده جاد

نــــــوران

أددددددددددددددددم

agogo

............ وجارى لبحث

من يريد الاشتراك ماعنا فى أخر فريق

ممكن نجعله 3 حواء و3 أأأأدم

لمن يرغب فى الاشتراك يسجل اسمه مع الفريق

أتمنى أن تقبلوا إعتذارى وحظ موفق لكل الفرق

تحـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

موضوع جميل .. وخسرت كتير اني ماتبعتهوش من البداية :No: 

بس زحمة رمضان بقى والاستعداد لمسابقة المطبخ :notme: 
خاصة وان فريق شعبان عمل سفرة ولا أحلى .. والا اية يا مملكة الحب ::mm:: 

عموماً تسلم ايدك موضوع هايل ..
وعمل جو جميل وروح حلوة بين الاعضاء خلال الشهر الكريم
وعقبال كل سنة .. :king: 

خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## pussycat

[grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 f4a460"]
أنا هنا أهوه

وجايه أشجع حوا من دلوقتى

وأقولها خودينا قدوه ليكى

إحنا نا أول فريق وأكتسحنا أدم

وكسبناه

عايزين نعوض خسارة باقى الفرق

شدوا حيلكوا شويه

بيب بيب حواااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بيب بيب بيب

حوااااااااااااااااااااااا[/grade]

----------


## محمد الثالث

انا علي استعداد اني ادخل بس مش بديل المرة دي اساسي ان شاء الله
علشان نكسب بنات حوا كالعاده يعني
و شكرا اوي يا مملكة

----------


## محمد الثالث

> [grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 f4a460"]
> أنا هنا أهوه
> 
> وجايه أشجع حوا من دلوقتى
> 
> وأقولها خودينا قدوه ليكى
> 
> إحنا نا أول فريق وأكتسحنا أدم
> 
> ...


أنا هنا أهوه

وجاي أشجع آدم من دلوقتى

وأقوله خودنا قدوه ليك

إحنا نا آخر فريق وأكتسحنا حوا

وكسبناها

عايزين نعوض خسارة باقى الفرق

شدوا حيلكوا شويه

بيب بيب آدممممممممممممممممم

بيب بيب بيب

آدمممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا بيكى يا بوسى

منورة يا قمر    :4: 

بوسى كااات بوسى كااات .....   كبيرة مشجعين فريق البنااات

والله حى الله حى والفوز جاى الفوز جاى

----------


## hazem3

> أهلا بيكى يا بوسى
> 
> منورة يا قمر   
> 
> بوسى كااات بوسى كااات .....   كبيرة مشجعين فريق البنااات
> 
> والله حى الله حى والفوز جاى الفوز جاى




نحن هنا يا استاذة 

فوز ميييييييييين الي بتحلموا بيه 

نحن قوم فعل لا قول فانتظروا ضباب المدينة

هنشوف الساعة 10 قربت  :4:  :4:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> موضوع جميل .. وخسرت كتير اني ماتبعتهوش من البداية
> 
> بس زحمة رمضان بقى والاستعداد لمسابقة المطبخ
> خاصة وان فريق شعبان عمل سفرة ولا أحلى .. والا اية يا مملكة الحب
> 
> عموماً تسلم ايدك موضوع هايل ..
> وعمل جو جميل وروح حلوة بين الاعضاء خلال الشهر الكريم
> وعقبال كل سنة ..
> 
> خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،،


*
أكيد أنا إللى خسرت أكتر يأستاذى

بس بردو حضرتك مشرفنى حتى لو بالمتابعه

تمنياتى بالاستمتاع يبفرقنا جميعاً

وبخصوص شعبان بروح رياضيه نتمنى لكم الفوز لو كان فى صالحكم 

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 f4a460"]
> أنا هنا أهوه
> 
> وجايه أشجع حوا من دلوقتى
> 
> وأقولها خودينا قدوه ليكى
> 
> إحنا نا أول فريق وأكتسحنا أدم
> 
> ...


*منورنا يابوسى وتشرفينا طبعاً

ولحظات ونبدء مسابقتنا

تمنياتى بمشاهده ممتعه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أنا هنا أهوه
> 
> وجاي أشجع آدم من دلوقتى
> 
> وأقوله خودنا قدوه ليك
> 
> إحنا نا آخر فريق وأكتسحنا حوا
> 
> وكسبناها
> ...


*منورنا يامحمد

وإنت مكنتش بديل إنت إتحسبت 

من الفريق الفائز والجائزه هتكون ليك

تمنياتى بمشاهده ممتعه

تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أهلا بيكى يا بوسى
> 
> منورة يا قمر   
> 
> بوسى كااات بوسى كااات .....   كبيرة مشجعين فريق البنااات
> 
> والله حى الله حى والفوز جاى الفوز جاى


*منوررررررررررررانى جداً ياميروووووو

طبعاً مشرفانى وجيه قبل المعاد هى دى الناس الجاهزه

جرى هعمل نسكافيه وأجيلك

وهعملك معايه

تمنياتى بحظ موفق للجميع

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> نحن هنا يا استاذة 
> 
> فوز ميييييييييين الي بتحلموا بيه 
> 
> نحن قوم فعل لا قول فانتظروا ضباب المدينة
> 
> هنشوف الساعة 10 قربت


*منور ياحازم وبردو هى دى الناس الجاهزه

لحظات وهكون معاكم وهعمل حسابك فى النسكافيه

تحياتى

وحظ موفق للجميع*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لحظات ونبقى مع فريق ربيع العمر

فريق 16 رمضان

كل سنه وحضرتكم بخير وسعاده

وشكل باقى الفريق مش جى

محدش بعت رساله يأكد عليه

يعنى التحدى هيكون بين

حووووواء

أحلى كلمه

وأددددددددم

حازم 3

تمنياتى بحظ موفق للفريقين

إنتظرووووووووونا*

----------


## محمد الثالث

بتحيوا مين آدم
و حبيبكم مين آدم
يلا بينا يا آدم
قطعوهم يا آدم
(مشجعين بقي :: )

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*النسكافيه بتاعى انا وإنتى اهو ياميرووو



وإنت ياحازم عملتلك شااااااى



والشمجعين 

*

----------


## محمد الثالث

فين القهوه بتاعتي طيب؟؟

----------


## hazem3

مستعدين


حد من الشمجعين عايز شاي 

اصل الشمجعين دول مهمين عندي قوي 

يلا عايزين تشمجيع جامد 

لنا الله في سمبقاة والشمجعين

----------


## محمد الثالث

انا عايز قهوه مش نسكافيه و لا شاي مليش دعوه

----------


## محمد الثالث

حازم كلام موجه ليك بيني و بينك متخليش الأعداء يسمعوك
خلي بالك في وسلتين مساعده اوعي تنساهم

----------


## pussycat

يلا يابنات شيدو حيلكوا

الفوز لحوا ان شاء الله

بيب بيب حوا

----------


## محمد الثالث

لأ ان شاء الله الفوز للآدم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اهلاً بيكم جميعاً يالا نبدء

السؤال الاول

حوااااااااااااااء

ماهو الشيء الذي له اسنان ولا يعض ؟


أددددددددددددددم

ماهو الشيء الذي تأكل منه مع إنه لا يؤكل ؟*

----------


## محمد الثالث

يلا يا حازم سهل جدا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياجماعه فين أحلى كلمه

لازم تكون معانا هى وقعت من المنتدى

*

----------


## hazem3

ايه ده هيييييييييه السمبقاة بدأت 


الطبق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إستنا ياحازم محدش يجاوب سؤال حواء

أحلى كلمه شكلها وقعت من المنتدى

هنترى نستتنى*

----------


## hazem3

هي مش السمبقاة دي ادم وحوا 

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييين حوا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا جيت يا جماعة 

أسفة قووووى
الكهربا قطعت ولسه جايه حالا

هو ايه السؤال*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

المشط

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا يهمك يأحلى كلمه

انا كمان ربنا يستر ومتقطعش

السؤال فوق*

----------


## محمد الثالث

فين حوا يا جماعه؟؟

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الاجابة صح يا مملكة*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا جاوبت خلاص 

المشط

صح*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*1/1 

السؤال الثانى

حواااااااااااااء

كم عدد الأشهر الحرم....؟

أددددددددددددم


كم عدد أولاد الرسول {ص} ...؟*

----------


## زهره

المشط

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الاشهر الحرم هيه اربعه رجــب و ذو القعدةو ذو الحجةو مــحرم*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*شدى حيلك معايا يا زوزو

ربنا معانا ان شاء الله*

----------


## زهره

4
بس

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*زهره نورتى ياحببتى بس كده هيكون فى اتنين حواء ووحده ااادم

فبعتذر انتى عدم تأكيدك عليه خلانى معرفش جيه ولا لاء

فمعلش ياحببتى متجوبيش هتكونى معانا مش المشجعين فقط

ده مؤقتاً معلش

ارجو متزعلش يازهره*

----------


## محمد الثالث

سهل اوي ده كمان

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*محمد بدون كلام لو سمحت شجع بس*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ربنا يسهلهالنا يارب

كده يبقى هنلعب ناقصين واحد

أمرنا لله*

----------


## زهره

اوك بس انا اعرف ان المسابقه اتنين من ادم واتنين من حواء
وانا قولت لحضرتك ان ان شاء الله اكون موجوده 
بس مفيش مشكله

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*فين السؤال الثالث*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره
					

اوك بس انا اعرف ان المسابقه اتنين من ادم واتنين من حواء
وانا قولت لحضرتك ان ان شاء الله اكون موجوده 
بس مفيش مشكله


أسفه ياحببتى والله

عشان حازم بيلعب الجيم لوحده

علشان كده

بس لو حواء فازت إنتتى هتكونى معها ومن حقق التقيم والجايزه

إدعى بس

وشهل يحازم مدة السؤال خمس دقائق بس

بعدها هلغى

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*زهره خليكى موجوده علشان ممكن الكهربا تقطع تانى

أو النت يفصل

أو أى حاجه تحصل*

----------


## محمد الثالث

ما انا بشجع اهه
يلا يا آدم عايزين الكاس

----------


## hazem3

7 


النت قطع سوري

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ياله يا سامح

كده وقت السؤال انتهى*

----------


## محمد الثالث

برفع من روحه المعنوية اني بقول له ان السؤال سهل
دي من مهمه المشجعين

----------


## hazem3

النت قطع والله مش ده السؤال الي حد يقف فيه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ايوه متعرفوش تحلو وتقولوا النت قطع*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ماشى ياحازم

2/2

برافو يجماعه

زهره خليكى معانا زى ما أحلى كلمه قالت لو الكهربه قطعت

السؤال الثالث

حوووووووواء

ما هو أضخم بناء في العالم...؟

أدددددددددم
 من هو الذي بنى القلعة في القاهرة .....؟

مدة السؤال 5 دقائق*

----------


## محمد الثالث

يلا يا حازم شد حيلك

----------


## hazem3

انا جاوبت  سبعة  


7
7

7
ده رقم

----------


## hazem3

صلاح الدين الايوبي

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*سور الصين العظيم*

----------


## محمد الثالث

ها ايه النتيجة يا هايدي؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هايل ياجماعه

3/3

السؤال الرابع

حووووووووواء

ما هي التي تأكـل ولا تـشــبع ؟

أددددددددددددددم

ماهو الشيء الذي كلما كثر لدينا غلا وكلما قل رخص  ؟

*

----------


## محمد الثالث

يلا يا حازم ربنا معاك

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*النار*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*زهره انتى موجوده

سمعينى صوتك يا حبيبتى*

----------


## زهره

بيبيب احلي كلمه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منوره يازهورتى وأوعى تزعلى منى

ده إنتى لو زعلتى هطخ كل ادم

يارب تزعل*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ايوه كده أرفعى من معنوياتى

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*مملكة الخمس دقائق انتهوا*

----------


## زهره

ولا يهمك انا مقدرش ازعل منك



> من هو الذي بنى القلعة في القاهرة .....


اولا: في كزه قلعه في مصر 
ثانيا :صلاح الدين الايوبي هو الي كمل بناء القلعه

----------


## محمد الثالث

يلا يا حازم

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*فات من الوقت سبع دقائق

انت فين يا ساااامح*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اميروو نستنى دقيقه كمان

هو استناكى والنور قاطع

يالا يحازم بسرعه شويه

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*مملكة كده كتير قوى  مالناش دعوه بقى*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أوكى نستنى لما نشوف*

----------


## محمد الثالث

اصل المشكلة ان النت عنده بيقطع كتير الوقت ده

----------


## hanoaa

_وسعوا يا جماعة_
_أنا جيت أهو_
_يا دوب النت وصل_ 
_جيت أشجع_
_أنا جايه بقوة اشجع حوا_
_يالا يا حوا دوسى بقوة_
_يالا يا حوا جاوبى يا حوا_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حازم الوقت إنتهى

4/3

السؤال الخامس

حواااااااااء

من هو مخترع الهاتف ....؟

أدددددددددددددم

من هو مخترع التلفاز ....؟*

----------


## زهره

لاء بس كده علي حساب احلي كلمه 
لازم يكون لينا وقت اضافي برده

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*اشمعنى الوقت ده يعنى


ايه الاخبار يا مملكة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _وسعوا يا جماعة_
> _أنا جيت أهو_
> _يا دوب النت وصل_ 
> _جيت أشجع_
> _أنا جايه بقوة اشجع حوا_
> _يالا يا حوا دوسى بقوة_
> _يالا يا حوا جاوبى يا حوا_



*منوررررره الدنيا

وحشتينى وديماً متأخره

أحجزيلك مكان*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*جراهم بل*

----------


## محمد الثالث

يا اخت هايدي حازم شكله مش موجود اصلا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*منوره يا هنؤه

وشك حلو علينا

دعواتك يا قمر*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*محمد جاوب بدل حازم لو عرفت لحد ما يجى اوكى

بس هيتحسب لحازم*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*طيب ممكن محمد يا خد مكانه لحد لما يجى

ايه رأيك يا مملكة*

----------


## hazem3

حماعة النت قاطع
نزلوا حد 

لانه باين في مشكاة

----------


## زهره

يالا احلي انتي ماشيه كويس لحد الان الحمد لله

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب انا موافق ثواني اشوف السؤال

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *طيب ممكن محمد يا خد مكانه لحد لما يجى
> 
> ايه رأيك يا مملكة*


*يسلام على الاحساس الموحد

ده إللى قلتو لمحمد ياميرووو*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*خلاص محمد يحل بدل حازم*

----------


## hazem3

هو العقل 

بس زي ما قلت في مشكلة

----------


## محمد الثالث

ان شاء الله يبقي  فارنسورت

----------


## hazem3

جماعة لو بسرعة يبقي احسن لان فيييييي غلط وبحاول اصلحه

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب و السؤال اللي فات؟؟
نقطه ضاعت غصب عننا؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الاجابه صحيحه ياجماعه

5/4

لـ حواء

راحه اكمل كوبايت النسكافيه

خمسه راحه يجماعه

ماشى ياحازم*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*انا مش فاهمة مين اللى هيجاوب فى فريق أدم؟؟؟*

----------


## hazem3

جماعة الوقت انتهي اوكي بس كده مش هينفع

----------


## hanoaa

> *منوررررره الدنيا*
> 
> 
> *وحشتينى وديماً متأخره* 
> 
> *أحجزيلك مكان*


_النت يا هيدو و الله_
_غصب عنى_

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب و السؤال اللي راح مننا هدر يا هايدي؟؟

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أوكى ناخد راحة

أنا كمان هروح أعمل حاجه أشربها

بس متنزليش السؤال لحد لما كلنا نيجى يا مملكة*

----------


## hazem3

السؤال الي اتلغي ده مش هينفع لان النت بايظ وانا مصلحه بالعافية وانا جاوبته مش ذمبي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
حازم طول ما انت معانا انت إللى تجاوب لو وقعت غلط

محمد مسمحلوا يجاوب

يعنى متتكلمش يامحمد إلا لما حازم يقع

السؤال السادس

حوووووووواء

من القائل

وإنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت
فإن همُ ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا ..؟

أددددددددددم

من القائل

وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص
فهي الشهادة لي بأني كامل ...؟


ياجماعه ارجوكوا سيبه الحكم ليه والله مش هظلم حد

النتيجه زى ما بعلنها صحيحه


وياريت التعاون*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*حازم انت لو عندك مشكله فى الجهاز

خلى محمد يحل بلا منك

وانت شجع أوكى*

----------


## hazem3

مملكة لما تيجي ابقي قوليلي مصير السؤال الي راح 

لان بجد مينفعش كده حرام جدا

----------


## hazem3

يا جماعة انا صلحت النت
بس مش هكمل غير لما اعرف مصير السؤال

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أحمد شوقى*

----------


## hanoaa

> *منوره يا هنؤه*
> 
> *وشك حلو علينا*
> 
> *دعواتك يا قمر*


_ده نورك إنتى يا جميله_ 
_يارب دايما يكون وشى حلو عليكوا_
_إنشاء الله ربنا معانا_
_شدوا حيلكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب يا هايدي انتي دخلي زهره و ابقي انا و حازم
نبقي اتنين علي اتنين لو حازم النت قطع عنده
اكمل انا بدلا منه ها ايه رأيك؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السؤال الي اتلغي ده مش هينفع لان النت بايظ وانا مصلحه بالعافية وانا جاوبته مش ذمبي


*يحازم انا اعرف منين ظروف النت بتاعك

انا ليه الوقت إللى عندى

مشاكل النت انا قولت قبل كد تحلوها قبل المسابقه

انا لو قعت أشوف مشاكل النت يبقى مش هنخلص النهاره

انا سمحتلك إنك لو وقعت محمد يجاوب بالنيابه عنك

يعنى انا متعونه معاك اهو ....*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*زهره خدى مكانى خمس دقائق وراجعة تانى*

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب ماشي يا هايدي لو النت قطع عندك يا حازم
ابقي رن عليا اكمل بدلا منك ماشي؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وعلى فكره يحازم انا حسبت إجبتك إنت إللى صح

بتاعة العقل

لان مخترع التلفاز

محمد جوبها غلط لانه

المخترع

فيل فارنذورث

يعنى انا أخذت إجابتك إنت فهمت

يارب نتعاون شويه*

----------


## hazem3

اوكي خلاص 

نو بروبلم محمد كمل انت 

سلام يا جماعة 

جماعة عادي جدا بس مفيش مشكلة يلا بالتوفيق للي هيكسب

قبل ما امشي 

المتنبي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طيب ماشي يا هايدي لو النت قطع عندك يا حازم
> ابقي رن عليا اكمل بدلا منك ماشي؟؟


*روح جميله منك يامحمد
*

----------


## زهره

اوكى

يالا

----------


## hazem3

مملكة

مخترع التلفزيون فيلو فارنسورت عندما اخترع التلفاز عام 1927

----------


## hazem3

هل تعلم بأن مخترع التلفزيون فيلو فارنسورت عندما اخترع التلفاز عام 1927 كان عمره لا يتجاوز العشرين

----------


## زهره

يالا يا ممكله انا دخلت بدل احلي كلمه شويه بس
في السؤال وكام النتيجه

----------


## محمد الثالث

ايوة انا قلت كده برده

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يجماعه ممكن نهدى لو سمحتم راعو إن العبئ كتير عليه

مش كل شويه هنرجع للى فات

النتيجه 6/5

لحواء

حازم ارجوا عدم البحث على الجوجل لان مش ديماً البحث بيكون صحيح

وأنا الاسأله إللى عندى من كتب محكمه

فياريت متككش فى الاسئله

وارجوكم الهدوء الاهم إننا نقضى وقت لطيف

هرفع السؤال السابع ومش عايز حد يكون زعلان*

----------


## hazem3

ها يا مملكة مش معقول كل الناس غلط 

فيلو فارنسورت

----------


## hazem3

مملكة انتي مش فاهمة استوب 


هما الاتنين واحد مع اختلاف النطق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السؤال السابع

حوووووووواء

ماهى عاصمة وعملت الدول الاتيه

الارجنتين	


أددددددددددم


البرتغال*

----------


## محمد الثالث

حازم كمل يلا و انا بشجع اهه

----------


## محمد الثالث

حازم يلا جاوب

----------


## hazem3

لشبونة 

مملكة ممكن تخشي علي دهhttp://forum.moe.gov.om/~moeoman/vb/...ad.php?p=95387

----------


## محمد الثالث

حازم يلا انا عارف الاجابة بس جاوب انت يلا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لشبونة 
> 
> مملكة ممكن تخشي علي دهhttp://forum.moe.gov.om/~moeoman/vb/...ad.php?p=95387


*حااازم ارجوا وضع العمله

ومش عندى وقت ازور مواقع خالص دلوقتى

راعى الحمل كتير عليه

من فضلك ركز فى إللى جى*

----------


## hazem3

جماعة مش مهم النقطة بس لازم تعرفوا انه نطق لا اكثر

----------


## محمد الثالث

جميل اوي يا حازم ميه ميه
شد حيلك بقي يلا عايزين نعوض

----------


## زهره

بوينس أيرس
البيزو ...

----------


## محمد الثالث

زومة اسهل سؤال بتاع العمله ده
يلا يا باشا انا متأكد انك ان شاء الله هتجاوبه

----------


## hazem3

هايدي خلاص مفيش مشكلة بس انا مش عارف اقول ايه انا جاوبت ومستني الي بعديها

----------


## hanoaa

_يالا يا حوا_
_شدى حيلك_
_يالا جاوبى_
_يالا يا حوا_
*ورينا القوة*

----------


## hazem3

العملة اليورو

----------


## محمد الثالث

لأ هي عايزة العملة يا حازم يلا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا رجعت يا بنات

ميرسى يا زهوره*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أنت مقلتش العمله ياحازم

هحسبلك صح لحد ما تقول

7/6

السؤال الثامن

حوووواء

كم يبلغ طول البحر الأحمر	

أددددددددددم

كم دام إحتلال فرنسا للجزائر

محدش ينسى وسأل المساعده*

----------


## محمد الثالث

جميل اوي يا حازم شد حيلك
و ان شاء الله هتكسب

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*النتيجة بقت كام دلوقتى*

----------


## drmustafa

انا جيت 
ياللا ياآدم 
شد حيلك 
ماتكسفونـــــــــاش

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> العملة اليورو


نووووووو يحازم هعمل نفسى مش شيفاها

العمله

الأسكودو

متقولش لحد خلاص

----------


## hazem3

انا جاوبت في ايه تاني 

بعد ما يخلص الضغط ده هوريكوا شئ صغير

----------


## hazem3

جمااااااااااااااااااااااعة
معلش استوب بقي


اسكودو ايه 

انا عايز اعرف ي ايه دي ممكن القديمة لكن دلوقتي يورو

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*1910 كم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا جاوبت في ايه تاني 
> 
> بعد ما يخلص الضغط ده هوريكوا شئ صغير


*لما نخلص

ركزو فى الحاضر وإنسوا إللى فات*

----------


## محمد الثالث

يا مملكة العملة الحالية للاتحاد الاوربي كله باستثناء انجلترا اليورو
دي معلومة موثوق فيها ميه في الميه و حتي انجلترا فيها تعاملات
كتيرة باليورو

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هو انت لسه بتحل فى السؤال السابع يا حازم

السؤال الثامن نزل من بدرى*

----------


## محمد الثالث

لأ بجد يا مملكة انا متأكد بنسبه ميه في الميه
ان العملة يورو

----------


## hazem3

132

بس بجد 

يورو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياريت يجماعه الحل

ومحدش ينسى وسأل المساعده

ومن بعد النتيجه ما بتترفع

محدش له الحق إنوا يعترض

لا على النطق ولا على المعلومه

انا عندى مرجعى إللى إجباته محكمه

ياريت الجواب 

ونهدى شويه*

----------


## hazem3

> *هو انت لسه بتحل فى السؤال السابع يا حازم
> 
> السؤال الثامن نزل من بدرى*






اميرة دي مسابقة انتوا مصممين تعدوا الغلط وخلاص 

مش السرعة وبس

----------


## محمد الثالث

معلش يا استاذة مملكة اعيدي البحث
عن صحه المراجع دي او انها صحيحه
بس ايام احمس حاجة كده

----------


## hazem3

> *ياريت يجماعه الحل
> 
> ومحدش ينسى وسأل المساعده
> 
> ومن بعد النتيجه ما بتترفع
> 
> محدش له الحق إنوا يعترض
> 
> لا على النطق ولا على المعلومه
> ...



ماشي انا عايز نهدي ونوقف اسئلة ونتقبل الصح

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حووووواء

اااادم

نهدى الاجابتين غلط

البحر الاحمل طوله 1400 ميل بحري

احتلال فرنسا للجزائر 135 سنه

وهتظل النتيجه 7/6

ممكن 5 دقائق راحه نسمع الاعترضات بتاعة ادم

*

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب انا متأكد بنسبه ميه في الميه
ان عمله البرتغال اليورو
و لو المرجع بتاع حضرتك قال غير كده
يبقي حاجة من الاتنين يا اما قديم فقال
علي العملة القديمة يا اما مش مظبوط

----------


## hanoaa

_إيه مالكوا_
_إنتوا مختلفين على إيه_
_تصدقوا تهت فى وسطيكوا_
*إرحموانا و غهدوا شويه*
*كل مشكله و ليها حل*
 ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:

----------


## hazem3

بصي يا هايدي 

http://forum.moe.gov.om/~moeoman/vb/...ad.php?p=95387


هتفهموا الي بقولوه من هنا

وبجد يا ريت نهتم

----------


## محمد الثالث

احنا بنتناقش يا هنوءة
هو انتي عايزة تقلبيها
خناقة و خلاص يعني 
ولا ايه؟؟؟انا مش فاهم

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ايوه بالميل 1400

لكن بالكيلو متر 1910 كم 

أنا متأكدة من الحل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طيب انا متأكد بنسبه ميه في الميه
> ان عمله البرتغال اليورو
> و لو المرجع بتاع حضرتك قال غير كده
> يبقي حاجة من الاتنين يا اما قديم فقال
> علي العملة القديمة يا اما مش مظبوط


*محمد اولا من بعد رجوع حازم هو إللى ليه حق الاعتراض

لانك رجعت تانى مشجع وانا سيباك تعارض من بدرى وده مش مسموح

ثانياً المعلومه متأكده منها انا كل أسألتى من مراجع

وكتب تاريخيه مش من الجوجل

متلزمنيش انى التزم بمحرك بحث ممكن يطلع صح وممكن يطلع غلط

وده اول اعتراض*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*اجابتنا على السؤال صح يا مملكة*

----------


## drmustafa

معلومة مؤكدة العملة الرسمية فى جدميع الدول الأوروبية عدا المملكة المتحد هى اليورو

ونسأل حمادو زيادة فى التأكيد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ايوه بالميل 1400
> 
> لكن بالكيلو متر 1910 كم 
> 
> أنا متأكدة من الحل*



هههههههههههههههههه

اعمل ايه بس ياناس

انا بقيش بحاجه وانتم بحاجه

ماشى خليكى دلوقتى لحد ما نشوف الاعتاض الاخر

----------


## hazem3

> *محمد اولا من بعد رجوع حازم هو إللى ليه حق الاعتراض
> 
> لانك رجعت تانى مشجع وانا سيباك تعارض من بدرى وده مش مسموح
> 
> ثانياً المعلومه متأكده منها انا كل أسألتى من مراجع
> 
> وكتب تاريخيه مش من الجوجل
> 
> متلزمنيش انى التزم بمحرك بحث ممكن يطلع صح وممكن يطلع غلط
> ...



هايدي انتي بتقوكتب تاريخية دي فعلا القديمة بس بقت يورو

----------


## محمد الثالث

يا اخت هايدي دي مسابقة عملنها علشان نزود معلوماتنا العلمية
يعني لو انا شفت معلومة غلط يتوجب عليا اني اصلحها
علشان افيد الكل و لو حضرتك مش عايزني ادخل تاني اوك مفيش
مانع اما بالنسبة للمعلومة هي فعلا ممكن تكون من كتب تاريخية
انما مش من كتب معاصرة زي ما قلت لحضرتك ممكن تكون
العملة القديمة انما مش الحالية ابدا و مستحيل تكون هي

----------


## drmustafa

معلومة أخرى لحواء 
1400 ميل = 1910 كم ....... بعد إذنك يامملكة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حازم سؤال العملات انا كده كده حسبتهولك انت معترض على مخترع التلفاز

ونطقه اوكى هريحك وهحسبها صح

وأحلى كلمه معترضه على القياس بالميل ولا بالكيلوا

حاضر هحسبها صح

وتصبح النتيجه 8/7

علشان سؤال الاحتلال يحازم جوبته غلط

يارب نكون خلصنا إعتراض ونرجع تانى لأخر سؤالين

متفقين*

----------


## محمد الثالث

> *ايوه بالميل 1400
> 
> لكن بالكيلو متر 1910 كم 
> 
> أنا متأكدة من الحل*


معلش يا اخت احلي كلمة
انا معرفش مساحه البحر الاحمر كام
بس لو هي فعلا 1400 ميل يبقي
مستحيل يكون 1910 كيلو
لسبب بسيط جدا ان الميل الف كيلو
يعني لو مساحته 1400 ميل
يبقي مساحته بالكيلو 1400000

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ايوه يا دكتور مصطفى انا كنت لسه بقولها والله

ربنا يكرمك يارب

*

----------


## hazem3

> يا اخت هايدي دي مسابقة عملنها علشان نزود معلوماتنا العلمية
> يعني لو انا شفت معلومة غلط يتوجب عليا اني اصلحها
> علشان افيد الكل و لو حضرتك مش عايزني ادخل تاني اوك مفيش
> مانع اما بالنسبة للمعلومة هي فعلا ممكن تكون من كتب تاريخية
> انما مش من كتب معاصرة زي ما قلت لحضرتك ممكن تكون
> العملة القديمة انما مش الحالية ابدا و مستحيل تكون هي




حلوة يتوجب دي يا واد 

جماعة في داهية اي حاجة هتنرفزنا او تشدنا بالراحة كل فريق يقول اعتراضاته

----------


## محمد الثالث

معلش يا اخت احلي كلمة انا اتسطلت شوية

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياجماعه ارحمونى شويه انا نفذت الطلبات

وكلنا معرضين اننا نقع فى خطأ المهم منكبرش


انا خلاص حسبت الصح

ياريت نرجع للمسابقه وعلى المشجعين الصمت من فضلكم

*

----------


## hazem3

طب مملكة ممكن اعرف ايه مصدرك لاني عندي مصادر بتقول 132

بسرعة

----------


## drmustafa

محمد الميل لايساوى ألف كيلو .... راجع معلوماتك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السؤال التاسع

وأرجوووا الهدوء

حوووووواء

ما أسم أول معركة قادها خالد إبن الوليد المسلمين	....؟

أددددددم


كم يبلغ عدد المعلقات في الشعر الجاهلي ........؟*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*معلش يا جماعة النت فصل

انا دلوقتى داخله بالتليفون

ايه الاخبار*

----------


## محمد الثالث

حازم مملكة معاها حق في كلامها 135 سنة فعلا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> طب مملكة ممكن اعرف ايه مصدرك لاني عندي مصادر بتقول 132
> 
> بسرعة


*بعد المسابقه هقولك

ومش معنى إنى فى أختلاق على نطق سؤال هتكون كل المعلومات غلط

ارجو التركيز*

----------


## محمد الثالث

> محمد الميل لايساوى ألف كيلو .... راجع معلوماتك


معلش اتسطلت حسبتها علي انها كيلو و متر مش ميل و كيلو

----------


## hazem3

طب بصي بقي انتي بتجيبي اسئلة مختلف عليها 

المعلقات ليها روايتان احداهما سبعة والتانية 10

سؤال بتعترفي بمعلومات ويكيبيديا

----------


## محمد الثالث

يلا يا حازم جاوب

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*معركة مؤتة*

----------


## hazem3

الراي الاغلب سبعة لكن في رواية تانية 10

----------


## hazem3

جماعة ممكن المشجعين سصمتوا اثناء القاء السؤال 

او رد واحد كفاية

----------


## محمد الثالث

طيب يا حازم

----------


## hazem3

ها يا مملكة بتعترفي بويكيبديا ومعلوماتها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الجواب حووووووووواء فين*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*انتى روحتى فين يا مملكة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صح ياحازم هايل جوابك

ومظبوط 1000000 الميه

9/8

السؤال الاخيررررر

حووووووواء

ما هي أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان ....؟

أددددددددم

يصل عدد عظام الجمجمة إلى .......؟*

----------


## hanoaa

_الحمد لله_ 
_حليتوا المشكله_
_ركزوا بقى فى إللى جاى_
*حوا حوا حوا*
*حوا يالا يا حوا*
*وسع وسع* 
*حوا*
*جاتلك أهيه حوا*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*انا جاوبت من بدرى

قولتلك معركة مؤتة

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*عضلة الفك*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *انتى روحتى فين يا مملكة*


*أنا معاكم اهو ياعيون المملكه

بس بعانى من صداع حاد

يالا نجاوب*

----------


## hazem3

22 

وقبل اعلان النتيجة بتعترفي بويكيبديا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ها صح يا مملكة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _الحمد لله_ 
> _حليتوا المشكله_
> _ركزوا بقى فى إللى جاى_
> *حوا حوا حوا*
> *حوا يالا يا حوا*
> *وسع وسع* 
> *حوا*
> *جاتلك أهيه حوا*


*بتسبينى وتروحى فين

هو انا كل خناقه انادى عليكى

يقلولى روحت 

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*حوا تعيش حوا تعيش

هى وبس وغيرها مفيش*

----------


## hanoaa

> *أنا معاكم اهو ياعيون المملكه*
> 
> *بس بعانى من صداع حاد* 
> 
> *يالا نجاوب*


 _سلامتك يا ملكة قلبى_
_1000 سلامة عليكى_
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
_طبعا ليكى حق_
_الجماعة دول يصدعوا مصر بحالها_
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## hazem3

انا هديكي عشرين مصدر بيقولوا 132 فرنسا للجزائر منهم ويكيبديا

----------


## محمد الثالث

ماشي ماشي يا هنوءة 
بقي كده؟؟

----------


## hazem3

الف سلامة عليكي يا هايدي وان اشء الله انا 

بعد ما تخفي ابقي اسالي اي حد هيقولك 132

من 1830 ل 1962

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أحلى كلمه أجابه جميله

حازم أجابه اروع

النتيجه 10/9

مبروووووووووووووووك حواء

كنت ممتاز أددددددددم جداً

سوء الحظ هو إللى حسم الموقف

إنتوا الاتنين متساوين فى قدر المعلومات

إستمتعت معاكم جدااااً

قضيت وقت لطيف بجد

أعترضتكم على راسى بس

هى اللعبه كده

لازم ميكونش الكل مقتنع بس انا

حولت اريحكم على قد ما قدرت

يوم جميل

أتمنى  إن يكون الكل إستمتعت بيه

وبصدقاته الجميله

الف شكر لمحمد ودكتور مصطفى

وهنوئه وبوسى إللى اختفيت

زهراء مبروك عليكى كنتى متعونه جداً فى القرار

بجد كلكم هيلين

أتمنى إنى مكنش ديقت حد

بس الشد العصبى بتاع المسابقه هو السبب

تحياتى للجميع

وإتشرفت بيكم

مملكة الحب*

----------


## hanoaa

> *بتسبينى وتروحى فين*
> 
> *هو انا كل خناقه انادى عليكى* 
> *يقلولى روحت*


 _و الله مانا_
_النت بعد البوست بعد ماكتبته بقرن من الزمان_
 ::stpd::  ::stpd:: 
_ماتزعليش بقى_
_سامحينى_
 :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> *أنا معاكم اهو ياعيون المملكه
> 
> بس بعانى من صداع حاد
> 
> يالا نجاوب*




يا حبيبتى احنا جاوبنا من زمان

أطلعى فوق فى الصفحة وشوفى

واحنا اللى جاوبنا الاول كمان

----------


## hazem3

الف مبروك لحوا 

وده لاني عارف طبعا ان الاجابة مش غلط بس 

هي اختلفت مع مصدرك يا هايدي

جماعة 

ياريت الكل يبحث عن مدة احتلال فرنسا للجزائر 

المسابقة انتهت بس ده لمعلوماتكم

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ألف ألف سلامة عليكى يا مملكة يا حبيبتى

ان شاله اللى يكرهوكى يا قمر

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> ماشي ماشي يا هنوءة 
> بقي كده؟؟


_ مالك بس يا محمد_
_زعلان منى ليييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
 ::cop::  ::cop::  ::cop::  ::cop::

----------


## محمد الثالث

مبروك لحوا(اللي كسبت بالحظ)
كالعاده طبعا حوا متقدرش تكسب آدم(غير بسوء الحظ)
هارد لك يا آدم كنت روعه فعلا 
و يا ريت يا مملكة المرة اللي جاية تراجعي كويس مصادرك
لأن غلطة زي بتاعه اليورو عمرها ما تطلع من كتاب معلوماته صحيحه
او بقي كتاب قديم اوي و في الحالة دي متستعمليهوش غير في الحاجات
اللي تخص احداث و شكرا علي المسابقة الجميلة دي اوي يا مملكة و الف سلامة عليك

----------


## محمد الثالث

> _ مالك بس يا محمد_
> _زعلان منى ليييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


مهو انتي بتقولي علينا نصدع بلد

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*فعلا يا حازم مدة احتلال فرنسا للجزائر 132 سنة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هنوئه أحلى كلمه حازم

الله يسلمكم الاهم هو لقائى معاكم

المعلومه ياحازم

هى مدة الاحتلال 135 سنه

وإسأل إنت أى حد جزائرى وبلاش محركات البحث

علشان للأسف معظمها غلط

كنت إنت وأحلى كلمه مميزين

بس هى اللعبه كده

حظ موفق السنه الجيه إن شاء الله

ولو تحب تشترك معانا تانى يوم 20مفيش مانع

دى فرصه تانيه للى مش أسعدهم الحظ

شكراً ليكم وتحياتى


ومبروووووووك حواء

أحلى كلمه

وزهره*

----------


## hanoaa

_1000 مبروك لحوا_
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
_هارد لك يا أدم_
 :f2:  :f2: 
_إنتوا الإتنين كنتوا هايلين_
_و إنتوا الإتنين تستاهلوا الفوز_
_ماتزعلش يا حازم_
_هارد لك_
_تتعوض إن شاء الله_
_بس إنتوا تعبتوا هايدى أوىىىىىىىىىىىىى_
_على فكرة دى بتعقد اليومين إللى بعد السابقة فى الضياع_
_ياريت باقى الفرق تبقى تخف عليها شوية_
*و ليها منى*
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هارد لك لفريق أدم

المسابقة كانت ممتعة وقضينا وقت جميل

والمنافسة كانت شريفة

والى اللقاء فى مسابقات أخرى

وحواء هى اللى برضه هتكسب طبعا

وحوا تعيش حوا تعيش

هى وبس وغيرها مفيش*

----------


## hazem3

الف مبرووووووووووووووك لحوا بس مدة احتلال الجزائر 132

وانا متاكد وعندك كتاب تاريخ الجزائر المعاصر وشهادة اميرة 

واسالي اي حد

بس برده الف مبروووك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مبروك لحوا(اللي كسبت بالحظ)
> كالعاده طبعا حوا متقدرش تكسب آدم(غير بسوء الحظ)
> هارد لك يا آدم كنت روعه فعلا 
> و يا ريت يا مملكة المرة اللي جاية تراجعي كويس مصادرك
> لأن غلطة زي بتاعه اليورو عمرها ما تطلع من كتاب معلوماته صحيحه
> او بقي كتاب قديم اوي و في الحالة دي متستعمليهوش غير في الحاجات
> اللي تخص احداث و شكرا علي المسابقة الجميلة دي اوي يا مملكة و الف سلامة عليك


*محمد ارجو مرعات طريقة الكلام

لو مكنتش على قدر مقبول من المعلومات والثقافه

مكنتش عملت المسابقه

ولو فى غلط بيكون أختلفات فى وجهات النظر

مش لازم كلنا نقراء نفس الكتاب علشان نكون المعلومه واحده

إنما أختلاف الاراء هى إللى بتلخفن الدنيا

وكمان الحكم اولاً وأخيراً بيكون للحكم

لانه هو إللى بيكون ملم بلى بيسأله

أرجو المحافظه على التعبير

وشرفتنا*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ألف شكر يا مملكة يا حبيبتى على المسابقة الجميلة دى

بجد قضيت وقت جميل معاكوا

ومعلش ان كنا تعبناكى وصدعناكى

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وشكرا يا هنؤة يا حبيبتى انتى وزهره وبوسى كات 

وعلى الروح الجميلة اللى كانت بينا

ربنا يديم الود يارب

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

وهارد لك لفريق أدم

بجد كنت هايل يا حازم

بس احنا برضه كنا أشطر هههههههههه

ودايما يارب متجمعين فى الخير

وكل عام وانتم بخير وسعادة 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## محمد الثالث

يا جماعه كتاب تاريخ الثانوية العامة مكتوب فيه 132 سنة

----------


## محمد الثالث

> *محمد ارجو مرعات طريقة الكلام
> 
> لو مكنتش على قدر مقبول من المعلومات والثقافه
> 
> مكنتش عملت المسابقه
> 
> ولو فى غلط بيكون أختلفات فى وجهات النظر
> 
> مش لازم كلنا نقراء نفس الكتاب علشان نكون المعلومه واحده
> ...


معلش يا اخت مملكة لو كنت اتكلمت بطرية مش حلوة
انا آسف جدا جدا جدا بس معلش معلومة اليورو مأكده بنسبة ميه في الميه
انا كنت عايز بس اصحح معلومة رأيت انها خاطئة مش اكتر و علي العموم اكرر آسفي
تقبلي تحياتي و مروري

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الف مبرووووووووووووووك لحوا بس مدة احتلال الجزائر 132
> 
> وانا متاكد وعندك كتاب تاريخ الجزائر المعاصر وشهادة اميرة 
> 
> واسالي اي حد
> 
> بس برده الف مبروووك


*

لحين ان يثبت لى المعلومه الصحيح لك من كل التقدير والاحترام

لانك كنت هايل والهزيمه مش معناها ضعف المعلومه

هو بيكون سوء حظ بس 

فأرجو التعاون ولو دخلت محرك البحث

هتلاقى معلومات مزهله عن مدة الاحتلال

فى مدة الاحتلال

100 عام

و132

و135

وهتلاقى اعوام لأحتلال تونس والجزائر

وهتلاقى نقض فى كل معلومه

المهم تكون مقتنع بلى بتقرى

ولانى الحكم فلازم قرارى هو إللى أقتنع بيه

وإحنا مكناش موجودين ايام الاحتلال علشان نعرف كام سنه تحديداً

علشان كده ياريت تسأل حد جزائرى وتبقى تقولى

علشان لو غلط أبقى أصلح معلوماتى

وشكراً لحضورك الكريم

ومتنساش فى تحدى يوم 20 رمضان وده اخر فريق

علشان لو تحب تشترك فيه ... هكون سعيده جداً

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ألف شكر يا مملكة يا حبيبتى على المسابقة الجميلة دى
> 
> بجد قضيت وقت جميل معاكوا
> 
> ومعلش ان كنا تعبناكى وصدعناكى
> 
>     
> 
> وشكرا يا هنؤة يا حبيبتى انتى وزهره وبوسى كات 
> ...


*شكراً يافندم وأنا إللى كنت سعيده داً بوجودك

وكمان بوجود زهره

مبروووك وتمنياتى بتكملت اليوم فى سعاده*

----------


## hanoaa

> ألف شكر يا مملكة يا حبيبتى على المسابقة الجميلة دى
> 
> بجد قضيت وقت جميل معاكوا 
> ومعلش ان كنا تعبناكى وصدعناكى 
>      
> وشكرا يا هنؤة يا حبيبتى انتى وزهره وبوسى كات  
> وعلى الروح الجميلة اللى كانت بينا 
> ربنا يديم الود يارب 
>      
> ...


 *لا شكر على واجب يا اختى* 
*أحلى كلمة*
*تحت أمرك دايما*
*إنتى بس إدخلى المسابقات و ليكى عليا أجى أشجع*
 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 
*و مجانا ماتخافيش*
*بس لو حبة عصير و معاهم أى حاجة كده و لا كده*
*علشان صوتى بس لسه بيوجعنى*
*يعنى مش علشانى أنا*
*عموما* 
*1000 مبروك*
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

ده مش عشان المسابقة ده عشان الاختلاف والمعلومة الصحيحة وبس 

موقع جزائري 

وفي الصفحة الاحتلال والاستقلال بالوثائق وفيه الدقة وكمان جزائري مش اي حاجة
http://www.1novembre54.com/tarikh_dj...nts_ar&id=pe19

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ده مش عشان المسابقة ده عشان الاختلاف والمعلومة الصحيحة وبس 
> 
> موقع جزائري 
> 
> وفي الصفحة الاحتلال والاستقلال بالوثائق وفيه الدقة وكمان جزائري مش اي حاجة
> http://www.1novembre54.com/tarikh_dj...nts_ar&id=pe19


*
أنا شفت الرابط يحازم وخلاص مفيش مشكله

هو إختلاف اكتر من قول بيخلينا نعرف المعلومه غلط

إن شاء الله أخر فريق هيكون يوم 20 رمضان

لو تحب تعوض سوء الفهم إللى حصل

وتحياتى*

----------


## زهره

الف الف مبروك لينا يا احلي كلمه 
معلش يا حازم  تتعوض المرات الجايه 
بس بما اني مدرسه تاريخ فاحب اقول كلمه حق 
ان مده احتلال الجزائر كانت (132 سنه)
شكرا لكم

----------


## hazem3

خلاص بجد الف مبروك زهما اساسا حتي التاريخ خلونا نختاف فيه 

بس عجبتني كلمة الحق دي

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


احب اهنأ الفائزات و الفائزين


و اقول لكم ان شاء الله يوم 20 انا معاكم في المسابقة 

و يارب اقدر اقدم اجابات صحيحة و مرضية و ليس بها اي لبس !!!


يا ترى مين معايا في فريقي و مين في فريق آدم ؟؟؟؟



لكم شكري و تحياتي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الف الف مبروك لينا يا احلي كلمه 
> معلش يا حازم  تتعوض المرات الجايه 
> بس بما اني مدرسه تاريخ فاحب اقول كلمه حق 
> ان مده احتلال الجزائر كانت (132 سنه)
> شكرا لكم


*مدرسه تاريخ

جيه دلوقتى بعد ما خلصنا تقولى إنك مدرسه اعمل فيكى إيه

عموماً مبروك ياستى

وحظ اوفر لحازم المره الجيه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> خلاص بجد الف مبروك زهما اساسا حتي التاريخ خلونا نختاف فيه 
> 
> بس عجبتني كلمة الحق دي


*معلش ياحازم الغلط عندى وإن شاء الله تعوضها معانا المره الجيه

تحياتى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> احب اهنأ الفائزات و الفائزين
> 
> 
> و اقول لكم ان شاء الله يوم 20 انا معاكم في المسابقة 
> 
> و يارب اقدر اقدم اجابات صحيحة و مرضية و ليس بها اي لبس !!!
> ...


*منورانا يانوران

وإن شاء الله بكره هأكد إشتراك الفريق

هو لحد دلوقتى أدم معانا

حازم 3

و أجوجو

وحووووووواء

لسه فى اختيار بين مصراويه جدا

وغادة جاد

على حسب مين هيكون معانا

هرفع بكره القرار النهائى

وتحياتى*

----------


## hanoaa

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> احب اهنأ الفائزات و الفائزين
> 
> 
> و اقول لكم ان شاء الله يوم 20 انا معاكم في المسابقة 
> 
> و يارب اقدر اقدم اجابات صحيحة و مرضية و ليس بها اي لبس !!!
> ...


_أهلا بيكى يا نوران_ 
_ممثله جديدة لحوا_

_إنشاء الله نشجعك و إنشاء الله تكسبى_
_شدى حيلك_
_إرفعى راس حوا_

----------


## غادة جاد

ألف مبروك لحوا
والله يكون في عونك يا هايدي

وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ألف مبروك لحوا
> والله يكون في عونك يا هايدي
> 
> وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين


*
وجودك معايه هو الاحلى دائماً ياغاده

اتمنالك حظ موفق هذه المسابقه

تحياتى العطره

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أخر فريق فى المسابقه

فريق المغامره النهائيه

يوم 20 رمضان

مكون من

حوووووووووواء

نوران

غاده جاد

أددددددددددددددم

hazem3

agogo

تمنياتى بحظ موفق للجميع

وعذراً على عدم إستمرارى ليوم 30 فى المسابقه

نظراً لإنشغالى فى صلاة التهجد

تحياتى العطره للجميع

مملكة الحب*

----------


## نــوران

اتمنى للجميع _ و انا منهم _ التوفيق و النجاح


و ان شاء الله تطلع الاسئلة كويسة و مهضومة و نقدر نحلها بدون اي  اعتراضات

لكِ مني كل التقدير و الاحترام اختي الغالية / مملكة الحب


مجهود متألق و بصمة متميزة اجدها بالمنتدى من خلال تواجدك


دمتم بكل ود و تقدير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اتمنى للجميع _ و انا منهم _ التوفيق و النجاح
> 
> 
> و ان شاء الله تطلع الاسئلة كويسة و مهضومة و نقدر نحلها بدون اي  اعتراضات
> 
> لكِ مني كل التقدير و الاحترام اختي الغالية / مملكة الحب
> 
> 
> مجهود متألق و بصمة متميزة اجدها بالمنتدى من خلال تواجدك
> ...


*أشكرك يانوران وأنا إللى سعيده

إنك هتشركى معايه

ومتخفيش المره دى أسئله محكمه صعبه شويه

بس علشان يكون التحدى عادل

وإن شاء الله ميحصلش لبس ولا إى حاجه

وتقضى يوم جميل

وننهى المسابقه بطريقه لذيذه تردى الكل

تحياتى ومنتظراكى

*

----------


## agogo

يا مملكه الحب انا هموت من الخوف أولا انا صغير داخل اولى إعدادى خايف ليجى سوال يطيرنى ربنا يستر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا مملكه الحب انا هموت من الخوف أولا انا صغير داخل اولى إعدادى خايف ليجى سوال يطيرنى ربنا يستر


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب مقولتش سنك ليه

قبل الاشتراك

عموماً متخفش معاك حازم

وحاول انت معانا شويه

وبجد هتبقى اصغر متسابق معانا فى المسابقه

وانا سعيده جداً بيك

متخفش وإن شاء الله تقضى وقت ممتع معانا

تحياتى*

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم


مساء الانوار و عبير الازهار


اخباركم ايه يا جماعة ؟؟ مستعدين اليوم للمسابقة ؟؟؟؟


انا ان شاء الله منتظرة حضور الجميع

و اتمنى التوفيق و النجاح للجميع


مع كل ودي و تقديري

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> مساء الانوار و عبير الازهار
> 
> 
> اخباركم ايه يا جماعة ؟؟ مستعدين اليوم للمسابقة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*أنا مستعد يانورى 

بس اصلى الترويح وأجهز وأكون معاكم

وهصلى فى البيت علشان متأخرش عليكم  اى خدمه

النهاره هيكون الاحتفال غير عادى

هنتظر المشجعين

والمتسابقين

والمتابعين

فى لقاء جميل بيعرفنا على أعضاء جميل

تحياتى وتمنياتى بقضاء وقت ممتع معانا*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اليوم سوف يبدء وينتهى الاحتفال الاخير

فى مسابقتنا تحدى أدم وحواء

نستقبل فريق اليوم

فريق غير عادى

فى منهم عرفنهم وفى هنعرفهم لأول مره

الاهم

هو إننا نقضى وقت ممتع وجميل

بكل الحب نستقبل فريق اليوم

فريق

المغامره النهائيه

المكون من

حووووووووووواء

غادة جاد

نـــوران

وأددددددددددددم

حازم3

وأصغر متسابق معانا أجوجو

تمنياتى بقضاء ساعتين ممتعين فيهم فكاهاه وتبادل خبرات ومعلومات

وتعارف جميل ومميز

إنتظرونا الساعه العاشره

مع

تحدى أدم وحواء

مع تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

اولا كل الشكر ليكي يا مملكة علي المسابقة الجميلة دي ويا رب تبقي موجودة كل سنة 

ان شاء الله ربنا يبلغنا رمضان القادم 

اجوجو في ايه متقلقش خاااااااالص انت معاك حازم 

يعني واحد اخر حاجة فاكرها من معلومات كانت في كي جي تو 

علي ايامي كانت تانية حضانة باين 

اهلا بيييك معانا وان شاء الله المسابقة تعجبك

اما بالنسبة لفريق حواء فازيكوا كلكوا واحب افكرك يا نوران انك عندك مسابقة الزمن الجميل جاوبي بسرعة وتعالي 

اما غادة فانا يمكن مكنش لية اي احتكاك معاكي قبل كده بس اتمني انها تكون زي ما بيتقال معرفة خير 

وانا طبعا سعيد جدا بصدقاتي الي كونتها في منتدانا هنا والي هكونها 

اخيرا لهايدي تاني متقلقيش لو قولتيلي ان انجلترا احتلت مصر سنتين هوافق مش هعترض 

ومقدما الف مبروك للفايز 

بس  


يا رب نبقي احنا 

اه بعد التراويح انا هاجي علطول متخفوش التراويح عندنا بتخلص علي 9 او 9.30



تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اولا كل الشكر ليكي يا مملكة علي المسابقة الجميلة دي ويا رب تبقي موجودة كل سنة 
> 
> ان شاء الله ربنا يبلغنا رمضان القادم 
> 
> اجوجو في ايه متقلقش خاااااااالص انت معاك حازم 
> 
> يعني واحد اخر حاجة فاكرها من معلومات كانت في كي جي تو 
> ...


*ميرسى ياحازم

وتقبل الله منك انا خلصت الترويح علشان فى البيت

وأشكرك على روحك الجميله دى وتعاونك

وأانك مقدر ظروف السرعه والشد العصبى والزهنى والجسمانى

لكن أوعدك مش هيكون فى غلط ولا حاجه

وننهيها كويس

 وإن شاء الله

نعملها كل سنه لو ربنا احينا

طالما بنتعرف على ناس جميله زيكم

وبالنسبه لإحتلال إنجلتر لمصر سنتين

هى إنجلتيرا اصلاً إحتلت مصر .........؟ معلش اصلى مبحبش اتكلم فى الحساب 

تمنياتى بحظ مميز للفريقين*

----------


## agogo

كويس انى معايا اصحاب بحبهم ويشجعونى وانا اشكركم كلكم على إطمئنانى شكرا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كويس انى معايا اصحاب بحبهم ويشجعونى وانا اشكركم كلكم على إطمئنانى شكرا



*متخفش يا أجوجو وإن شاء الله هتقضى يوم جميل معانا

وتبقى تقولنا اسمك الحقيقى*

----------


## agogo

يا جامعا مين online

----------


## hazem3

مملكة ايه رايك في حركة خداع 

نعمل المسابقة دلوقتي ونعلن انسحاب حوا وناخد احنا كاس العالم 

وبعدين لما ييجوا نبعتلهم حد من اكلي لحوم البشر يخوفهم وييجي 

طبعا انا عارفهم ولا هيتهزلهم شعرة فاحنا نبعت لهم قوات المارينز كلها 

طبعا هيقتلوا القوات فنعمل جيش من العرب ونبعته هنا بقي الحكاية هتختلف


طبعا هياكلوا القوات دي كمان شايفة الاختلاف بعديها نضربهم بالنابلم طبعا ولا هيحسوا دوووول هيعتبروا بارفان

بعديها ناخدها من قاصرها وننيمهم وبعدين


ننتحر

وبكده نكون حررنا القدس من ايدي الصهاينة وفي طريقنا لتحرير العراق باذن الله 

كان معكم عقيد مهندس طيار حازم 3

مستنييين المسابقة ان شاؤ الله 

اه الي فوق ده اعتبروه هذيان ومحدش يقراه اديني حذرت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مملكة ايه رايك في حركة خداع 
> 
> نعمل المسابقة دلوقتي ونعلن انسحاب حوا وناخد احنا كاس العالم 
> 
> وبعدين لما ييجوا نبعتلهم حد من اكلي لحوم البشر يخوفهم وييجي 
> 
> طبعا انا عارفهم ولا هيتهزلهم شعرة فاحنا نبعت لهم قوات المارينز كلها 
> 
> طبعا هيقتلوا القوات فنعمل جيش من العرب ونبعته هنا بقي الحكاية هتختلف
> ...


*حلو اوى الفكره دى

وبمأنى من حواء

إعلن إنسحاب الحكم

وإحتلوا أرض المسابقه

ومع نفسيكم

والنصر لأدم

وأرفعه العلم

والنشيد الوطنى

أدم يا أدم يأأأأدم

إنت الفائز يا أااااااادم

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*واجب الضايفه





وأنا هروح أعملى نسكافيه إللى يجى الاول

ميخلصش الكيك يسيب حته لأخوه

وسبولى أنا كمان*

----------


## agogo

انا ملئتش حاجه اكلها  :Sad:

----------


## نــوران

اهلا يا جماعة


هاااا الكل مستعد ؟؟

هو المفروض اننا نجاوب بسرعة ؟

هل اسئلة حواء هي نفسها اسئلة آدم و لا كل واحد له اسئلة غير التاني ؟

و بعدين فين رفيقتي غادة ؟؟ هاتسيبني لوحدي الليلة ولا ايه !!!

ان شاء الله توصل  بالسلامة


من حق صحيح هل الاجابة بتتنشر مثلا بناء على اتفاق الفريق ولا كل واحد بيجاوب لوحده ؟؟

يعني هل انا لو اتوصل للاجابة اكتبها على طول ولا لازم اخد رأي رفيقتي و نتفق على الاجابة و بعد كده ننشرها ؟

الحكاية دي مهمة اعتقد لان فرضنا مثلا اجابتي غير زميلتي ايه الحل ؟


انتظر اجاباتكم قبل المسابقة و شكرا

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد .........


عجبتني فكرة انسحاب الحكم دي


يلا يا جماعة انا الحكم والمتسابق 

حواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

السؤال الاول لماذا تسمي النملة نملة والصرصور صرصور ؟

اددددددددددددددددددددم

ما اسمك



منتظر الاجابات وواضح انها سهلة ومفيش تحيز

----------


## hazem3

عبال ما ترجع هايدي بالنسكافيه اقولك انا




> هل اسئلة حواء هي نفسها اسئلة آدم و لا كل واحد له اسئلة غير التاني ؟





الاسئلة مختلفة ادم مختلف عن حوا




> من حق صحيح هل الاجابة بتتنشر مثلا بناء على اتفاق الفريق ولا كل واحد بيجاوب لوحده ؟؟


لو توصلتي للاجابة بتكتبيها علطول من غير متستني 





> الحكاية دي مهمة اعتقد لان فرضنا مثلا اجابتي غير زميلتي ايه الحل ؟


عادة ميبقاش في اختلاف ولو في هنتصرف لان الاجابة بتبقي شبه محدودة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا ملئتش حاجه اكلها


*ياراجل ده انت جى الاول

قولنا على اسمك
*

----------


## agogo

ممكن بابا يساعدنى ولا مينفعش   انا اسمى محمود

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ممكن بابا يساعدنى ولا مينفعش   انا اسمى محمود


*ممكن طبعاً يا أجوجو بس تقلو بسرعه

علشان مدة كل سؤال 5 دقائق بس

وأهلاً بيك إنت وبابا*

----------


## agogo

يا مملكه الحب  لو واحد معرفش سوءال يسأل التنى ولا لا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

بصى يانوران ويا اجوجو انا جيت اهو

اللبن قطع ومعملتش نسكافيه ومش بحب احط لبن معلبات ولا بدره

ما علينا الفقرى فقرى

بصى ياستى

واضح إنك مقرتيش المسايفه

هتكون سؤال لحواء وسؤال لأدم

مختلفين 

لكن على نفس النمط

يعنى لو السؤال دينى

ههيكون حوا دينى وادم دينى

وهكذا

ثانياً مدة كل سؤال 5 دقائق

لو إنتى جوبتى صح وزملتك غلط

انا هاخد الصح اهم حاجه عندى

إن فريقك يدينى جواب صح قبل إنتهاء الخمس دقائق

عندك وسائل مساعده لفريقك

هو تغير السؤال لمره واحده لو معرفتوش

او الاستعانه بأحد المشجعين إللى هيكونه معانا اون لين

الفريق الفايز له 3 جوايز

هنقلهم فى الاخر

دى كل الفكره

وليكم 10 اسئله لكل فريق

----------


## نــوران

اكيد ممكن بابا يساعدك


فين بابا بتاعي انا يساعدني ؟؟!!! ههههههههههههههه


ماما اخدتها من قصيره و قابلت وجه رب كريم من 15 سنة ( الله يرحمها ) 

و بابا ( ربنا يخليه لي و يعطيه الصحة) مكبر دماغه و بينزل يصلي التراويح و التهجد و ما بيرجع الا على السحور


و انا بقة قاعدة لكم اهه وحدي .... <<< ربنا يخلي جوجل افندي ههههههههههههههه

**********

حازم يا منافسي العزيز

شكرا يا افندم على التوضيح و لو اني واخدة على خاطري منكم في مسابقة الزمن الجميل

لدرجة قلت ابعت الاجابة و ما اعلق و اسيبكم براحتكم هناك


(( و لما نشوف عينيكم الحلوة على بعضكم هناك ها تعمل فيكم ايه ))

المشكلة مش اننا نعرف الحل هناك المشكلة تبعت بسرعة و المنتدى طبيعي بطئ و كل شوية يفصل مني و اعيد تسجيل الدخول 


معلش خليكم براحتكم مع عيونكم الحلوة المدورة دي ههههههههههه

***********

غاليتي مملكة الحب

تسلمي على التوضيحات و الحمد لله كل شئ اتفهم الان

و ربنا يستر من مفاجآت الليلة هههههههههههه


اليوم اركز هنا بالمسابقة

الحل بيكون خلال 5 دقائق من نشر كل سؤال و ربنا المعين

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*حوا تا تعيش تا تعيش تا تعيش

ياله شيدوا حيلكوا يا بنات*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*حازم انت ايه اللى جايبك هنا روح حل السؤال بتاع المسابقة العلمية*

----------


## agogo

اه يا نوران انتى بتتريئى عليا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طيب ما اجبلكم لمون

او فخفخينا مشبره

ركزو فى المسابقه سامعين

انا حكمايه حمشه اوى 

ومنورانى يأحلى وأرق كلمه

وجودك بيدينى ثقه بيخلينى أحس إنى ندمانه إنى عملت المسابقه ههههههههههههههههه

إيه التشجيع ده على صوتك شويه

ده إنتى هيجيلك مشجعين من ادم بيشجعه بالبنادق

على صوتك ومنورانى بجد ياميروووو*

----------


## نــوران

عزيزتي احلى كلمة


منورة يا وردة و محتاجين تشجعيك معانا الليلة

***********

اجوجوووووووووو


اخي العزيز و الله ابدا ما بتريق ولا حاجة

انا فعلا وحدي و ماما متوفية و بابا بيصلي و ما بيرجع من الجامع الا ساعة السحور


و بدعي لك ربنا يوفقك و تجاوب صح

و خصوصا المدارس بدأت اليوم يا عم <<< فرحانة فيك ههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اه يا نوران انتى بتتريئى عليا



*أجوجو إحنا المكان ده بنقضى ساعتين ممتعين فيه

وبنحب نهرج لو إنت بتدايق من التهريج ممكن نبطل عادى

وكمان إحنا معانا باباك يعنى لازم نحترم وجوده ولا ايه

منور ياحج ابو اجوجو
*

----------


## agogo

لا  المدير بتعنا بيبيض المدرسه وهيدخلنا بعد العيد  ....كبسه كبسه  

بالعكس انا فرحان جدا من الهزار ده وبابا نزل يشترى حجات

----------


## hazem3

مدير ايه الي بيبيض المدرسة ده 

ومش هيدخلكوا عسل انت يا اجوجو 

مدير اصله نقاش واضح

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> عزيزتي احلى كلمة
> 
> 
> منورة يا وردة و محتاجين تشجعيك معانا الليلة
> 
> ***********
> 
> اجوجوووووووووو
> 
> ...


*رحم الله والدتك يانوران

بس ممكن طلب

خلى الحج أبو نوران يدعلنا

ويدعيلى تحديداً أعدى اليوم ده من غير خلاف

لحسن كل مره يسيبه المتسابقين

ويمسكوا فى الحكم

وضرب ضرب  لحد لما بنام بدرى 

وإنتى منورانا ياعسل*

----------


## agogo

الساعه 10

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مش عارف ياجماعه غاده مجتش ليه

قربنا نبدء

هتجوبى يانوران لحد ما غاده توصل

ممكن تكون فى ظروف معطلاها

إستعدو يجماعه*

----------


## hazem3

مش قولنا مش هنعمل دوشة 

يا رب تطلع مصادرك جدعة المرة دي 

فهماني طبعا 

بالتوفيق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
السؤال الاول

حووووووووواء

يسمى الغشاء الشفاف الذي يغطي كرة العين بالـ  .....؟


أددددددددم


الحيوان الوحيد الذي ينام على ظهره ......؟
*

----------


## hazem3

مستعديييييييييييييين والله

 مش عايزين تلاكيك بقي  عارف انا الحاجات دي

بسم الله

----------


## نــوران

ههههههههههههههههههه


حاضر هاقوله و اكلمه على الموبيل اوصيه بالدعاء <<< عشان يقول علي اتجننت ههههههههههه


لا ان شاء الله مافيش زعل ولا اي شئ << و لا اتوقعه ان شاء الله


انا مستمتعة بجو المسابقة و متحمسة <<< هاجيب الديب من ذيله ههههههههههه


و مبروك يا اجوجوووو با شا على الاجازة بتاعتكم انتم غير الناس يا سيدي


تلاقيم بتقول يارب المدرسة يبيضوا فيها شهر كمان هههههههههه


بدا العد التنازلي ..... فاضل دقيقتين و نص


دقوا الطبووووووول 


ههههههههههههه

----------


## hazem3

وده حيوان مش برده عيييييييييييييب 

الانسان

----------


## نــوران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


نبدأ على بركة الله


يسمى الغشاء الشفاف الذي يغطي كرة العين بـــ  ((( القرنية )))

----------


## hazem3

يا بنتي في سؤال اتحط الحقي جاوبي بقي

----------


## agogo

هو الإنسان هو الحيوان

----------


## hazem3

اجوجو انت معانا ولا لا 

متقلقش هتتعود علي الجو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
ههههههههههههه انا مالى يحازم المعلومه كده

برافو عليكم 

1/1

صباح الخير يا أجوجو

السؤال الثانى

حواااااااااااء

أول أولاد آدم عليه السلام هو .......


أدددددددددددم

أول من سمى القرآن بالمصحف هو ......
*

----------


## agogo

السوءال التانى اه هو

----------


## hazem3

حلوة الاسئلة دي 

ابي بكر الصديق

----------


## نــوران

أول أولاد آدم عليه السلام هو .......((( قابيل )))

----------


## agogo

ابو بكر الصديق

----------


## hazem3

ماشي يا نوران شغالة زي المنشار ربنا يعينا

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا جيت آهو وبقول تعيش حواء تعيش تعيش تعيش 

يلله يا فريق حواء خدوا بتارنا واهزموا فريق آدم 

ماتخافوش هو أصلا مفيش تكافؤ أكيد حتكسبوا يعني حتكسبوا  :good: 

مملكة الحب ربنا يعينك معليش هانت ربنا يقويكي 

ويديكي الصحة 

تسلم إيدك ودماغك على أحلى مسابقة 

وكل سنة وأنت طيبة  :Console:  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
2/2

هايل يجماعه


السؤال الثالث

حواااااااااااااااااااء

أول من بنى السجون في الإسلام هو ......



أددددددددددددم

أول جبل وضع في الأرض هو ......*

----------


## agogo

اللى بعده يلا ادينى

----------


## hazem3

استاة نور ماشي ماشي مفيش تكافؤ طبعا

----------


## نــوران

انا وحدي بالمسابقة غادة مش عارفة ما جاتش ليه

و حازم نازل حسد فيي من الصبح


محتاجة تشجيع يا بنات حواااء

----------


## agogo

اول جبل هو ابى قيس

----------


## hazem3

جبل ابي قبيس‎

----------


## نــوران

أول من بنى السجون في الإسلام هو ......
( علي بن ابي طالب )

----------


## agogo

صح ولا غلط

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أنا جيت آهو وبقول تعيش حواء تعيش تعيش تعيش 
> 
> يلله يا فريق حواء خدوا بتارنا واهزموا فريق آدم 
> 
> ماتخافوش هو أصلا مفيش تكافؤ أكيد حتكسبوا يعني حتكسبوا 
> 
> مملكة الحب ربنا يعينك معليش هانت ربنا يقويكي 
> ...


*إيه النور ده تسلميلى يافندم

حضرتك نورتى المسابقه جداً

ربنا يخليكى لينا وتفضلى معانا علطول كده

تعيش أستاذه نوووووووور تعيش

والشاى بتاعك يافندم 


وحضرتك إللى تعبانه معايه فى المسابقه جداً

ربنا يخليكى ليه

وشاكره على تعاونك معايه لإكتمال المسابقه بهذا الشكل*

----------


## hazem3

ده مش نق يا نوران 
ولا حسد 


ده حقد طبقي بس

متقلقيش ادم يعيش

----------


## agogo

الى بعده

----------


## agogo

السوءال فين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ممتازى

3/3

كان الله فى عونك يانوران معلش غاده إتأخرت


السؤال الرابع

حووووووواء

من قائل لولا أن الموت أتاني لجعلت كل الدول الأوروبية إسلامية هو ..........ز


أدددددددددددددددم

أول من عدا بفرسه في سبيل الله هو ...........*

----------


## agogo

يعيش ادم مفيش مشجعين لينا

----------


## hazem3

المقداد بن الأسود

----------


## agogo

المقداد بن الأسود

----------


## agogo

يا اهلاوى ادينى فرصه اجاوب

----------


## hazem3

هو مفيش صعب النهاردة ولا ايه 

ايه انتي خايفة من الصداع ولا ايه 

بصي ممكن تدخلي حد مع نوران لغاية ما غادة تيجي

----------


## نــوران

من قائل لولا أن الموت أتاني لجعلت كل الدول الأوروبية إسلامية 

صلاح الدين الايوبي

----------


## agogo

اه اى حد

----------


## hazem3

معلش يا اجوجو بس انا خايف استني تروح تشرب 

ولا حاجة وانا عندي عقدة من الي بيشربوا وهما معايا 

بيروحوا يشربوا واكن المية فيها منوم 

علي السرير عدل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هايل جداً

ماشاء الله عليكم

بجد براااااافو*

----------


## agogo

السوءال فين؟؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

4/4


السؤال الخامس


حوووووووواء

أول من كتب ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) هو .......


أدددددددددددددددم

أول مولود في الإسلام هو ..........*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ياله يا حوا

جاوبى بقوة

منصورين ان شاء الله يا بنات*

----------


## hazem3

ها جاوب يا اجوجو يلا مستني

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا روحت جيبت ميكروفون أهه يا هايدى

سامعه صوتى كده

حواء ... بيب بيب حواء ... بيب بيب حواء ... بيب بيب حواء

وصل الصوت كده طمنينى

علشان لو فى أى حاجه مش متظبطة ألحق أظبطها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## نــوران

أول من كتب ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) هو 

سليمان بن داود عليهما السلام

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ياله يا حوا
> 
> جاوبى بقوة
> 
> منصورين ان شاء الله يا بنات*


*
منورانى يأجمل كلمه وأرق كلمه وأحلى كلمه*

----------


## agogo

انا مشعارف

----------


## hazem3

مش بقولك المية 

عبد الله بن عمر

----------


## نــوران

تسلمي لي يا احلى كلمة على تشجيعك و تواجدك


و الحمد لله ربنا سترها معايا لحد دلوقت




> مش بقولك المية 
> 
> عبد الله بن عمر


ههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك يا حازم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أنا روحت جيبت ميكروفون أهه يا هايدى
> 
> سامعه صوتى كده
> 
> حواء ... بيب بيب حواء ... بيب بيب حواء ... بيب بيب حواء
> 
> وصل الصوت كده طمنينى
> 
> علشان لو فى أى حاجه مش متظبطة ألحق أظبطها
> ...


*
لاء الصوت تمام

سمعينى كده تانى

1

2

3

فراشة الحج أحمد

ايوه تمام يفندم إثبتى على كده*

----------


## hazem3

اه ده طبعا قبل الهجرة

----------


## agogo

انت بتيجى على الأسئله الصعبه وتسبنى الى يعرف الإجابه يقولها علطول

----------


## hazem3

اجوجو متقلقش في اسئلة بتبقي صعبة 

يلا انشط

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نرتاح شويه والنتيجه

5/4 لحووواء

الاجابه غلط ياحازم

أول مولد هو عبدالله بن الزبير

نرتاح يجماع ونرجع للمسابقه*

----------


## hazem3

مملكة ده بعد الهجرة قبل الهجرة عبدالله بن عمرو بن الخطاب قبل الهجرة كان في الاسلام برده 


عبد الله بن الزبير بعد الهجرة

----------


## نــوران

واوووووووووووووووو



الحمد لله يارب خليك معايا الليلة


هارد لك يا اجوجو انت وحازم <<< هي المية السبب انا عارفة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منورين ياجماعه

حد يقول نكته

فى فترة الراحه*

----------


## agogo

قبل الهجره عبدالله ابن الزبير انا لقيتها فى جوجل كده

----------


## agogo

مره واحد كان ماشى وقع فى بلاعه

----------


## نــوران

واول مولود في الاسلام من المهاجرين بعد الهجرة هو الصحابي الجليل عبدالله بن الزبير و أول مولود بالاسلام بعد الهجرة هو الصحابي الجليل النعمان بن بشير

انا لقيت الاجابة دي يا حازم


و اعتقد مملكة الحب حكمها صح


لم الدور يعني هههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مملكة ده بعد الهجرة قبل الهجرة عبدالله بن عمرو بن الخطاب قبل الهجرة كان في الاسلام برده 
> 
> 
> عبد الله بن الزبير بعد الهجرة


يحازم انا قبل ولا بعد

كنت وضحت الاتنين

انا إلى اعرفه اول مولود

هو عبدالله ابن الزبير

مليش فى إللى ذكرته

وبعدين لما تكون الاجابه ليها شقين

إذكر الاتنين علشان اختار إللى عندى انا

اوكى

والنتيجه هتفضل 5/4

----------


## agogo

الراحه كام دقيقه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هو اكيد يا نوران كل ده من الميه

أصل الميه فيها تلوث ويظهر انهم مش مركبين فلتر*

----------


## hazem3

ماشي نو بروبلم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وبعدين شوف معلومات نوران وأجوجو

الراحه 5 دقائق

*

----------


## agogo

خلاص يا حازم مش لازم نخسر نكسب مش لازم محدش يزعل  ونوران السوسه انتى عماله تهيجينا

----------


## hazem3

يا بتوع المية ارحموا انا مش غلط بس انا مش ناوي اعترض

ومتقلقيش يا هايدي 

انجلترا ومصر سنتين

----------


## نــوران

> هو اكيد يا نوران كل ده من الميه
> 
> أصل الميه فيها تلوث ويظهر انهم مش مركبين فلتر


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما يبقاش حازم لو ما عارض و احتج و قلب الترابيزة ههههههههههه


هااا مدة الراحة انتهت ولا لسة ؟

----------


## agogo

محدش يزعل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياحازم ارحمنى

انا وإنت هتقلف تاريخ جديد فى الجدل ده

ارجو يجماعه اى اجابه لها شقين

اكتبو الاتنين وانا هختار إللى معلمته عندى

متفقين

وnoooo إعتراض لحسن أقتل أجوجو


ويالا السؤال السادس
*

----------


## agogo

خلصنا الراحه ولا لسه

----------


## hazem3

ماشي يا نوران ده انا عديتها 

متخلونيش اركب دماغي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

4/5 حواء

السؤال السادس

حووووووووووواء

أول من قدم المدينة من المهاجرين هو .....


أدددددددددددم

أول ما يقضي بين الناس يوم القيامة هو ......
*

----------


## agogo

نوران ديه سوسه كبيره مستفزه اوى بس بطريقه مضحكة

----------


## hazem3

( 1 ) حدثنا أبو بكر قال حدثنا وكيع قال حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله قال : { قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أول ما يقضى بين الناس يوم القيامة في الدماء } . 

ملكمش حجة

----------


## agogo

فى الدماء انا شاكك

----------


## نــوران

أول من قدم المدينة من المهاجرين هو 

مصعب ابن عمير

----------


## agogo

ادينى

----------


## agogo

يلا السوءال فين

----------


## hazem3

ده للمعلومات بس عشان ميحصلش لبس 

مش المسابقة خالص

-هل تعلم أن أول مولود في الإسلام قبل الهجرة هو عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب،
وأول مولود في المدينة المنورة هو عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما. وأول
مولود ولد من الأنصار هو النعمان بن بشير.

----------


## agogo

يا راب أسترها

----------


## hanoaa

_أنا جيت أهو_
_يالا يا حوا_
_خطى بقوة_
_يالا يا حوا_ 
_جاوبى بسرعة_

----------


## agogo

حازم جبها تعالى شوفى يا مملكه الحب

----------


## agogo

الأخت hanoaa تبع فريق حوا

----------


## hazem3

لالالالالالالالالالالالا


خلاص ده مش للمسابقة

----------


## نــوران

لالالالا اجوجوووووو

مصادر حازم مضروبة !!

هههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

_أنا بس عايزة أسجل إعجابى بـ أجوجو_
_إنه فى السن ده و بيشارك فى المسابقة_
_ربنا معاك_
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## hazem3

ههههههههههههههههه

اصلها مش محتاجة شقيت بس خلاص 

انتي بتقولي الاسلام 

والاسلام بدايته قبل 

بس خلاص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أسفه ياجماعه النور قطع

منوره ياهنوئه

منور يأجوجو

الاجابه صح للفريقين

6/5

هايل*

----------


## hazem3

هي مملكة فيييييييييييييييين 

ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة 

خليبالك من الكلاب بتعض

----------


## agogo

يا نوران انتى سوسه علطول كده محدش الك انك سوسه قبل كده  انتى بتموتينى من الضحك وبتستفزينى

----------


## نــوران

نـــــــــــوران و بسسسسسسسسسسسسس


و فريق ادم بياكل خسسسسسسسسس


هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*6/5


السؤال السابع

حوووووووواء

عدد اللترات التي يحتاجها الدماغ البشري من الدماء يوميا لكي يعمل .....

أددددددددددددددم

عدد العضلات المستقلة التي تمتلكها الجرادة مع العلم أن الإنسان يمتلك مالا يقل عن 700 عضلة مستقلة ..........

ركزوووووووووو
*

----------


## agogo

السوءال اه

----------


## hanoaa

> الأخت hanoaa تبع فريق حوا


_ لأ أنت تركز فى الأسئله أحسن_
_سيبك مين تبع مين_
__

----------


## نــوران

> يا نوران انتى سوسه علطول كده محدش الك انك سوسه قبل كده انتى بتموتينى من الضحك وبتستفزينى



انا برضه سوسة يا ناموسة هههههههههههههه


و الله ابدا  بس بهرج معاكم

----------


## hazem3

900  

متاكد

----------


## نــوران

عدد اللترات التي يحتاجها الدماغ البشري من الدماء يوميا لكي يعمل 

1000 لتر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منور يهناء وديماً متأخره

ماشى ياعم

*

----------


## hazem3

مملكة 

اقولك حاجة غيري الاسئلة لاني فاتح المصدر بس

----------


## hanoaa

_يالا يا نوران_
_شدى حيلك_
_كل حوا وراكى_

----------


## agogo

عرفت يا حازم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
برافووووووو بجد برافو

7/6

السؤال الثامن

حوووووووووواء

أول عالم وضع مقياسا لقياس الذكاء هو .....

أدددددددددددددم

أول من أنشأ مستشفى للأمراض النفسية ......*

----------


## agogo

يا مملكه انا لقيت الأسئله الى انتى جبتهلنا بالحرف

----------


## نــوران

أول عالم وضع مقياسا لقياس الذكاء هو ( ألفرد باتن )

----------


## hazem3

الوليد بن عبدالمالك 

يا بنتي غيري 

بس المصدر مش صح خليبالك يعني 

مش لازم اي حاجة بتنشد تبقثي صح

----------


## hanoaa

> *منور يهناء وديماً متأخره*
> 
> *ماشى ياعم*


_ ده نورك يا جميل_
_معلش خرجت و رجعت_
_معاد الدكتور_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حد ياكل جوافه معايه

ماما جيبالى جواف بس إيه

والله طعمه

حاجه

فوق

الوصف

مسخه جداً

بس هتتاكل إحنا كل يوم هنجيب جوافه مسخه*

----------


## نــوران

يا جماعة ممكن ناخد راحة الساعة 11 بس اجاوب على سؤال مسابقة الفن الجميل ؟؟؟


اعطونا بس 10 دقايق لو سمحتم

----------


## agogo

الوليد بن عبدالمالك

----------


## agogo

> *حد ياكل جوافه معايه
> 
> ماما جيبالى جواف بس إيه
> 
> والله طعمه
> 
> حاجه
> 
> فوق
> ...


انا انا عايز بس نقيلى المسكره مش المضروبه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
8/7

الاجابه صح

وخدو الراحه برحتكم

ولما ترجعوا جوبه

لسه بدرى أصلاً

عبال كمان ما اخلص الجوافه*

----------


## agogo

انا عايز جوافه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا عايز جوافه


*لا دى بتعتى بس

وطالما لقيت الاسئله يالا حل معانا سمعنى صوتك*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*النس رحت فين

جتو ولا لسه

سبتونى ورحتوا فين

ايه ياخونه وأنا هعقد لوحدى هنا

*

----------


## نــوران

انا جيت اهه

جاوبت هناك على السؤال و رجعت لكم

----------


## hazem3

محدش هييجي غير لما تحسبي اجابتي صح لانها صح 


















بهزر بجد والله خلاص

----------


## agogo

> *لا دى بتعتى بس
> 
> وطالما لقيت الاسئله يالا حل معانا سمعنى صوتك*


 هى فين الأسئله
 على العموم انتى كان نفسك فى نسكافيه خدى كوبايه  :Beer:  انا باكل اندومى :GANJA:  :GANJA:

----------


## hanoaa

_فرصة فى الإستراحة أشوف المسابقة كانت ماشية ازاى_
*هايدى* 
*عايزة إندومى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*السؤال التاسع

8/7
جيتوا ولا لسه متركزو معايه وتخلص بسعه

ورحوا المسابقه التانيه


حوااااااااااااااااء

كم مرة تهز الذبابة جناحيها في الثانية ؟ 

أدددددددددددددم

القلب يدق من 60 إلى 80 دقة في مرة في الدقيقة ، و يدق في السنة الواحدة ؟*

----------


## agogo

انا عندى لو عايزه انا باكل كومثرى و إندومى

----------


## drmustafa

انا جيت 
اسجع الفريقين 

آدم علشان آدم 

ونوران علشان زعلانة مننا مش عارف ليه 

يعنى انا انهارده مشجع محايدد

----------


## نــوران

كم مرة تهز الذبابة جناحيها في الثانية ؟

320 مرة

----------


## agogo

37مليون مره  بالتقريب 40 مليون مره

----------


## hazem3

320 مرة

----------


## agogo

صح ولا غلط

----------


## hazem3

40 مليون دقة

----------


## نــوران

> انا جيت 
> اسجع الفريقين 
> 
> آدم علشان آدم 
> 
> ونوران علشان زعلانة مننا مش عارف ليه 
> 
> يعنى انا انهارده مشجع محايدد


منورنا يا اخي العزيز مصطفى

و شكرا لروحك الجميلة


اخلص المسابقة هنا و بعد كده اعاتبكم لانكم مفتريين !!

----------


## agogo

انهيه إجابه صح

----------


## hanoaa

> مملكة ايه رايك في حركة خداع 
> 
> نعمل المسابقة دلوقتي ونعلن انسحاب حوا وناخد احنا كاس العالم 
> 
> وبعدين لما ييجوا نبعتلهم حد من اكلي لحوم البشر يخوفهم وييجي 
> 
> طبعا انا عارفهم ولا هيتهزلهم شعرة فاحنا نبعت لهم قوات المارينز كلها 
> 
> طبعا هيقتلوا القوات فنعمل جيش من العرب ونبعته هنا بقي الحكاية هتختلف
> ...


_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ده أنت خيالك واسع أوى_
_بس قريب من الواقع المرير_
_يالا ربنا معاك_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

9/8

هاااااااااايل

منور يادكتور مصطفى والسؤال الاخير

السؤال العاشر

حوااااااااااء

الجمل يعيش 25 سنة و الحصان 35 و الفيل 70 سنة ، و يعيش النسر ....؟

أدددددددددددددم

يستطيع الحصان أن يعيش بدون أكل مدة .....؟*

----------


## agogo

يا مصطفى انت بتشجع البنات هما عندهم اتنين مشجعين احنا معندناش خالص

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انهيه إجابه صح



40 مليون

----------


## نــوران

حازم هو انت بتحل اسئلتي ليه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## agogo

25 يوم

----------


## نــوران

الجمل يعيش 25 سنة و الحصان 35 و الفيل 70 سنة ، و يعيش النسر ....؟

100 سنة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حازم هو انت بتحل اسئلتي ليه ؟؟؟؟



معلش مخدش باله

يالا ركزووو فى إللى بعدووو

----------


## hazem3

25 يوم

الف مبروك حوا بالطرق الملتوية تاني

----------


## agogo

صح هييي انا بجواب قبلك يا حازم

----------


## agogo

السوءال

----------


## agogo

ها اه هو السوءال

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*للأسف النتيجه هى







هى





هى

فوز حوااااااااااااااااء

وبجد كان الفوز مستحق للفرقين كالعاده

مبرووووك نوران لعبتى تيم هايل


جود لك ادم

سعدت بوجودك ياحازم

والمفاجأه الجميله أجوجو

كان اجمل ما فى المسابقه

خلصنا بسرعه

والوقت مر بطريقه هديه وجميله

سعيده إنى بنهى معاك هذا اليوم

وأخر حلقات المسابقه

إن شاء الله موعدنا 

أخر يوم رمضان

لعمل الاحتفال وتسليم الجوائز

تمياتى بالسعاده الدائمه

لكم من أرق تحيه

ويارب ميكونش حد زعل منى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## agogo

شكل ان النور قطع عند مملكه الحب

----------


## hanoaa

> صح هييي انا بجواب قبلك يا حازم


 _انت بتلعب مع مين بالظبط_
_ربنا يكون فى عونك يا حازم_
 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:

----------


## agogo

انتى هتوزعى جوايز على النت

----------


## drmustafa

مبروك يانوران 
هارد لك حازم وأجوجو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بجد كنت سعيده معاكم جداً

بشكر مشجعنا الجمال إلى قضينا معاهم اجمل ايام

هنوئه

أحلى كلمه

دكتور مصطفى

برافو عليكم يجماعه روحكم الحلوه وضعت بسمه للمسابقه

عايز اعترف بشئ

لولا تعاون الجميع معى ماكنتش المسابقه هتكمل بهذا الشكل

وكنا توقفننا من أول يوم

لكن الحمد لله بمساعدتكم

ومساعدت أمى نور وصلنا للنهايه بسلام

مبروووووووووووك ليكم جميعاًً


ومبروووووك ليه انا لإنى عرفت مجموعه جميله جداً من أعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## agogo

خلصت احنا مش هنعملها بكره ديه كانت حلوه اوى انا اتسليت فيها كتير

----------


## نــوران

> الف مبروك حوا بالطرق الملتوية تاني



و الله يا حازم انت اللي مفتري

انا جاوبت لوحدي و بهدوء و بدون تردد و ما عملتش هيصة زيك


انت رحت تبحث عن اجابة مش عارفة لقيتها فين

كلنا لما عمنلنا بحث لقينا الاجابة و كمان انا جيبت لك اجابة غير اجابتك نهائيا


و كل ده و بتقول طرق ملتوية  <<<< ربنا يسامحك

----------


## agogo

فى مشكله كبيره ان حازم اهلاوى وانا زملكاوى كويس انه معرفش

----------


## agogo

انا فعلن فرحان انى عرفت مملكه الحب و السوسه الكبيره (نوران) و حازم و دكتور مصطفى و هناء

----------


## nour2005

مبروك فريق حواء 

كنتوا هايلين 

وأنا كلمتي مانزلتش الأرض  :Play Ball: 

حواء كسب حواء وبس والباقي كله .......... :Lol2: 

ألف مبروك  :hey:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ألف مبرووووووووووك للفريقين*

----------


## agogo

اده اده خياااااانه مفيش حد يقولنا كلمه حلوه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انتى هتوزعى جوايز على النت


*طبعاً فى 3 جوايز

لو دخلت بكره الصفحه هتلقينى كتباهم بالتفصيل للى ميعرفش*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مبروك فريق حواء 
> 
> كنتوا هايلين 
> 
> وأنا كلمتي مانزلتش الأرض 
> 
> حواء كسب حواء وبس والباقي كله ..........
> 
> ألف مبروك


*طبعاً يافندم كلامك ماينزلش الارض

ده إنتى لو قولتى الحكم تخرج من المسابقه هسيبها 
 :ganja:

نورتينى يافندم وسعيده بوجود حضرتك وتشجيعك*

----------


## agogo

ماشى طب اعملى مسابقه كمان فى العيد ممكن كانت بصراحه المسابقه ديه جميله اعملى انا مستنى ردك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *ألف مبرووووووووووك للفريقين*



*أحلى كلمه

نطقت أحلى وأرق كلمه

نورتى ياميرووووو*

----------


## نــوران

*



اولا ....


اشكر اختنا الغالية / مملكة الحب 


مجهود رائع جدا و بصمة متميزة لكِ تشكري عليها



و هاتظل ذكرى جميلة جدا داخلنا كلنا

انا سعيدة جدا  لاني اشتركت معاكم في المسابقة و لحقت اخر دور فيه

و الحمد و الشكر لله قدرت اني افوز ( و كان نفسي اختنا غادة تكون موجودة و تشاركني )




مبرووووووووك لفريق ((( حــــواء )))



و مجهود رائع و متميز لفريق ((( آدم )))







*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ماشى طب اعملى مسابقه كمان فى العيد ممكن كانت بصراحه المسابقه ديه جميله اعملى انا مستنى ردك


*أيوه أعمل مسابقه فى العيد

وافرق كعك 

يابنى انا المسابقه دى رهنتنى فى البيت رمضان كله

عايزه اتسحر بره او اتعزم او اخرج شويه

لما صدقت إنها خلصت النهارده

بس إن شاء الله لو أحينا ربنا

نعملها السنه الجيه*

----------


## agogo

انا سعيد جدا وحازم راح فين شكله زعل ومشى وانا بشكر مملكه الحب والسوسه الكبيره (نوران) انا عايز اسئلك انتى ازاى حطيتى صور الورده الكبيره لما بدوس إدراج صور يقولى ادخل الرابط انا مش عارف يعنى اه رابط

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> اولا ....
> 
> 
> اشكر اختنا الغالية / مملكة الحب [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> ...



*أنا إللى سعيده إنى إتعرفت على إنسانه جميله زيك يانوران

وإن شاء الله تكونى مبسوطه معانا فى المنتدى

وديماً معانا فى المسابقات

الف مبروووووك وتحياتى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا سعيد جدا وحازم راح فين شكله زعل ومشى وانا بشكر مملكه الحب والسوسه الكبيره (نوران) انا عايز اسئلك انتى ازاى حطيتى صور الورده الكبيره لما بدوس إدراج صور يقولى ادخل الرابط انا مش عارف يعنى اه رابط



*أنا إللى سعيده جداً بيك يا أجوجو

ويارب تكون بداية خير معانا

وحازم سيبه هو هيجى دلوقتى وهو عقله كبير مزعلش ولا حاجه

شرفتنا يا أجوجو

ونوران تشرحلك بقى طريقة الورده


وبردو مقولتش اسمك الحقيقى

وعلى فكره انا كمان

زمااااااااااااااااااااااااالكويه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
لحووووووواء

مجهود مميز يا نوران

ومعلش على عدم مشاركة غاده

أكيد عندها ظروف

تحياتى لشخصك الكريم*

----------


## agogo

انا اسمى محمود وشرفتينى يا زملكاويه وانتى اسمك الحقيقى اه

----------


## reda laby

كل مسابقة وإنتى طيبة 
يا أخت مملكة
عندك حق 
المسابقة خليتنى أبقى فى البيت من الساعة عشرة 
وأرتبط بيها من الساعة حداشر لمالا نهاية 
عشان متابعة الردود 
كل سنة وإنتى طيبة 
وخدى ديه

----------


## hazem3

زعل 
ايييييييييييه 

انتوا بتتكلموا علي مييييييييييين

انا روحت القط عيشي في المكتبة وصندوق الدنيا 


ينهار بجد ازعل من ايه يا اجوجو 


انا اتعودت 

وزي ما قلت احنا لازم نحرر انفسنا من الاستعباد وان نبحث بانفسنا عن طرق الخلاص 

والا نترك الفرصة للزومبي والمذئوبين او رونيل وان نستمتع مع سالم وسلمي 

ونبحث عن الحقيقة في جانب النجوم 

ونهرب من لعنة فرعون اخيوم  وننطلق الي افق جديدة مع الكونت دراكولا 

ونقهر لوسفير ونذهب بعيدا مع ماجي 

ولا ننسي عزت رحم الله محمد شاهين واطال عمر كاميليا 

وانقذني من الاشباح 


هل انتم مستعدون 


اذن فلنبدأ


محدثكم رفت.......


قصدي حازم يسري

----------


## hanoaa

> *للأسف النتيجه هى*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *هى* 
> ...


 _1000 مبرووووووووووووك_
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
_لحوا_
_هارد لك لأدم_
_كنت هايل يا حازم_
_معلش_
_هو تقريبا أجوجو كان بيلعب مع فريق تالت_
_كنتى تجننى يا نوران_
_1000 مبروك_
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> انا سعيد جدا وحازم راح فين شكله زعل ومشى وانا بشكر مملكه الحب والسوسه الكبيره (نوران) انا عايز اسئلك انتى ازاى حطيتى صور الورده الكبيره لما بدوس إدراج صور يقولى ادخل الرابط انا مش عارف يعنى اه رابط


agogo أهلا بيك معانا وهارد لاك بخصوص المسابقة 
وتتعوض إن شاء الله السنة الجاية  :Smart: 
أما بخصوص طلبك عن إدراج صور في المشاركات 
فبإذن الله حتلاقي الطريقة هنا 
كيف تضيف صورة فى المنتدى "شرح كامل بالصور"

وأي حاجة تتعلق بالمنتدى تجدها هنا في هذا الموضوع :
كل ما يتعلق بالتعامل مع المنتدى تجدوه هنا

أرجو إني قدرت أقدم مايفيد 
تحيتي agogo
وكل سنة وأنت والأسرة الكريمة طيبين 
رمضان مبارك  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا اسمى محمود وشرفتينى يا زملكاويه وانتى اسمك الحقيقى اه


*
معقوله متعرفش

ده حازم قالوا كذا مره

وإسم محمود ده إسم أخويه الصغير

بس هو أكبر منك

عموماً إسمى هايدى

وكل سنه وإنت طيب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كل مسابقة وإنتى طيبة 
> عندك حق 
> المسابقة خليتنى أبقى فى البيت من الساعة عشرة 
> وأرتبط بيها من الساعة حداشر لمالا نهاية 
> عشان متابعة الردود 
> كل سنة وإنتى طيبة 
> وخدى ديه


*كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذ رضا

وسعيده بتشريفك الكريم

وفعلاً موضوعات المسابقه دى شاقه جداً

ربنا يعينك على تكملت مسابقتك

وربنا يقدرنى على صلاة التهجد والفسح شويه بقى 

وكل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> زعل 
> ايييييييييييه 
> 
> انتوا بتتكلموا علي مييييييييييين
> 
> انا روحت القط عيشي في المكتبة وصندوق الدنيا 
> 
> 
> ينهار بجد ازعل من ايه يا اجوجو 
> ...


*يحيى العدل

محدش هيحرر أرض المعركه غيرك يحازم يابنى

هنأخذ من كل رجل فبيــــــــــــــله

و انا هحارب لوحدى




الفوز ليه انا علشان عرفت التجمع الجميل

إللى من أول يوم لأخره

ونهايه جميله وسعيده

والمسابقه بدءت حووووووواء

وإنتهت حوووووووووواء*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> _1000 مبرووووووووووووك_
> 
> _لحوا_
> _هارد لك لأدم_
> _كنت هايل يا حازم_
> _معلش_
> _هو تقريبا أجوجو كان بيلعب مع فريق تالت_
> _كنتى تجننى يا نوران_
> _1000 مبروك_


*وجودك أسعدنى كالعاده يانوئه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> agogo أهلا بيك معانا وهارد لاك بخصوص المسابقة 
> وتتعوض إن شاء الله السنة الجاية 
> أما بخصوص طلبك عن إدراج صور في المشاركات 
> فبإذن الله حتلاقي الطريقة هنا 
> كيف تضيف صورة فى المنتدى "شرح كامل بالصور"
> 
> وأي حاجة تتعلق بالمنتدى تجدها هنا في هذا الموضوع :
> كل ما يتعلق بالتعامل مع المنتدى تجدوه هنا
> 
> ...


*والله الواحد هيعيط من الروح الجميله دى 

إيه يا أمى الحلاوه دى الولا اجوجو يطلب طلب يجى كده علطول

والله ده كرم كبير منك يأمى وسعيده إنك متبعانا علطول

بجد نورتينى وشرفتينى*

----------


## hanoaa

> انا فعلن فرحان انى عرفت مملكه الحب و السوسه الكبيره (نوران) و حازم و دكتور مصطفى و هناء


_إحنا أسعد يا أجوجو_
_أو يا محمود_
__

----------


## nour2005

> *والله الواحد هيعيط من الروح الجميله دى 
> 
> إيه يا أمى الحلاوه دى الولا اجوجو يطلب طلب يجى كده علطول
> 
> والله ده كرم كبير منك يأمى وسعيده إنك متبعانا علطول
> 
> بجد نورتينى وشرفتينى*


حبيبتي هايدي 
والله أنا اللي عملته ده أقل من الواجب 
العفو يا ابنتي وسعادتي أن المسابقة انتهت على خير ما يرام 
والكل سعيد وده طبعا يعود لحسن إدارتك للمسابقة 
وللروح الجميلة الموجودة فيها وأنا طبعا أحب أن أحيي 
كل المتسابقين وأقول لهم كنتم هايلين ودمكم بجد خفيف جدا
كل سنة وأنت طيبة هايدي وجميع من شارك بالمسابقة اللذيذة 
وكل سنة وجميع أبناء مصر بألف خير وينعاد عليكم الشهر الفضيل
بصحة وسلامة وراحة بال 
تحيتي  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> زعل 
> ايييييييييييه 
> 
> انتوا بتتكلموا علي مييييييييييين
> 
> انا روحت القط عيشي في المكتبة وصندوق الدنيا 
> 
> 
> ينهار بجد ازعل من ايه يا اجوجو 
> ...


_إيه يا حازم_
_إحنا دخلنا كتب الأساطير_
_خير_ 
_إيه إللى جرى لك بعد المسابقة_
 :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:

----------


## نــوران

اهلا يا جوجو باشا


معلش اتاخرت في الرد عليك لان كان عندنا ضيوف


بص يا سيدي عشان تعرف تتدرج صورة بالمنتدى ( او اي منتدى تاني ) لازم يكون عندك رابط لها


يعني ايه رابط ؟؟؟

زي الرابط ده مثلا ...

http://www.k10k10.net/vb/images/uplo...8de3d2c250.gif


ده اسمه رابط الصورة .... يعني السيرفر اللي متحملة عليه الصورة عشان تقدر تستخدمها في المنتديات


انت لو ضغطت الان على الرابط ده هايظهر لك شكل الصورة 


طيب هاتسألني ازاي احصل على الرابط ده ؟؟؟


اولا ... لو لقيت صورة في النت و عجبتك و عاوز تنقلها او تنشرها بالمنتدى تاخد الرابط ازاي ؟؟ اسمع


اولا تقف على الصورة بالماوس و بعدين تضغط كليك يمين  على الصورة هاتظهر لك بيانات الصورة


انزل لحد ما توصل الى الــ Properties وتضغط عليها هايعطيك  اكتر من بيان

هاتجد حاجة اسمها adress ( URL 


و هاتجد جنبهاالرابط  زي اللي شفته ده

او ده مثلا

http://www.arabsys.net/pic/wrod/5.gif

و هكذا

و اذا كان عندك صور على الكمبيوتر بتاعك و عاوز ترفعها على مركز تحميل صور عشان يعطيك رابط لها زي اللي فاتوا


ممكن تجد مراكز كتيرة جدا لتحميل الصور من جهازك

http://www.almksa.net/up/index.php

http://www.sh-ksa.net/up/

http://www.v33v.com/

http://www.m5zn.com/index.php

كل دي مراكز رفع صور

و فيه غيرها كتير 

جرب كده و ممكن تجد بعض المراكز مش شغال و البعض شغال


و اي سؤال يقابلك قوله و انا اجاوبك

*******

و كل سنة و انتم جميعا طيبيين

----------


## agogo

شكرا لمساعدتكم لى وانا بجد اتشرفت بمعرفتكم كلكم انا هديكم حاجه لسه متعلمها جديد

----------


## agogo

انا بهدى الصوره ديه ل حازم وهناء وnour2005 و نوران السوسه الكبيره و هايدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> حبيبتي هايدي 
> والله أنا اللي عملته ده أقل من الواجب 
> العفو يا ابنتي وسعادتي أن المسابقة انتهت على خير ما يرام 
> والكل سعيد وده طبعا يعود لحسن إدارتك للمسابقة 
> وللروح الجميلة الموجودة فيها وأنا طبعا أحب أن أحيي 
> كل المتسابقين وأقول لهم كنتم هايلين ودمكم بجد خفيف جدا
> كل سنة وأنت طيبة هايدي وجميع من شارك بالمسابقة اللذيذة 
> وكل سنة وجميع أبناء مصر بألف خير وينعاد عليكم الشهر الفضيل
> بصحة وسلامة وراحة بال 
> تحيتي


*
أشكرك يا أمى على كلماتك ولا أجد تعليق مناسب عليكِ

أشكرك وكل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا بهدى الصوره ديه ل حازم وهناء وnour2005 و نوران السوسه الكبيره و هايدى


*ميرسى ياحوده وسعيده بمشاركتك معايه جداً

تحياتى وكل سنه وإنت طيب*

----------


## agogo

> *والله الواحد هيعيط من الروح الجميله دى* 
> 
> *إيه يا أمى الحلاوه دى الولا اجوجو يطلب طلب يجى كده علطول* 
> *والله ده كرم كبير منك يأمى وسعيده إنك متبعانا علطول* 
> 
> *بجد نورتينى وشرفتينى*


خمسه يا هايدى الله و اكبر :3:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> خمسه يا هايدى الله و اكبر


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ياعم بخر بقى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


جوائز الفائزين

إنتظرون أول أيام العيد مع أقوى إحتفال

للفائزين هنسلم لهم الهدايه الجميله

توقيع لكل فريق فايز

وتقيم من الاداره لكل عضو

والاحتفال الجميل

محدش ينسى أول أيام العيد

أنا مش مسؤله لو محدش خد هديته

خلاص الكــــــــــــــــــــــــلام

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــلام

*

----------


## agogo

ماشى يا هايدى ومتظعليش على الكلام الى انا قولته

----------


## hanoaa

> انا بهدى الصوره ديه ل حازم وهناء وnour2005 و نوران السوسه الكبيره و هايدى


 _ميرسى أوى يا محمود_
_صورة جميله_ 
_و مقبوله منك يا عم_

----------


## nour2005

> انا بهدى الصوره ديه ل حازم وهناء وnour2005 و نوران السوسه الكبيره و هايدى


ألف شكر يا محمود على بوكيه الورد 

وأنا بدوري بحب أهديك البوكيه دي 

وأنا سعيدة جدا بروحك الجميلة وروح 

كل المشاركين في الموضوع اللّذيذ ده

----------


## agogo

> ألف شكر يا محمود على بوكيه الورد 
> 
> وأنا بدوري بحب أهديك البوكيه دي 
> 
> وأنا سعيدة جدا بروحك الجميلة وروح 
> 
> كل المشاركين في الموضوع اللّذيذ ده


الله يكرمك يا اختنا  انا عايز اسألك سوأل ويا رب مكنش رخمت هو انتى ازاى وكل الأعضاء حطه الصوره بتاعت العيد سابته يعنى بدل مكل شويه اضعها ازاى بتحوطوها؟؟؟ :Shock2:

----------


## agogo

> _ميرسى أوى يا محمود_
> _صورة جميله_ 
> _و مقبوله منك يا عم_


طبعا ولا انتى عايزه الصور متتقبلش منى :Gun2:  

انا بهظر وعيد سعيد عليكى وعلى كل الأعضاء :4:  :4:

----------


## agogo

عيد سعيد على كل الأعضاء وخصوصن الأصدقاء(hazem  هايدى hanoaa  nour2005  نوران (السوسه) لو نسيت اى حد انا اعرفو يقولى اه اه نسيت عيد سعيد ليك يا أجوجو يا زملكاوى مش اهلاوى يا حازم انا مش عارف ازاى بئنا احنا الأتنين فى فريق واحد وكل واحد بيشجع فريق ههههههه على العموم كل سنه و انتم طيبين

----------


## nour2005

> الله يكرمك يا اختنا  انا عايز اسألك سوأل ويا رب مكنش رخمت هو انتى ازاى وكل الأعضاء حطه الصوره بتاعت العيد سابته يعنى بدل مكل شويه اضعها ازاى بتحوطوها؟؟؟


الإبن محمود صورة العيد ثابتة لأنها توقيعي
يعني المفروض تكون ثابتة أما ازاي أحطها في توقيعي ؟
فالموضوع ده حيفيدك لو قرأت رد سمسمة على العضوsakhrawy2001 
الذي لديه مشكلة مثلك في وضع التوقيع
عندى مشكله فى التوقيع 
تحيتي  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> عيد سعيد على كل الأعضاء وخصوصن الأصدقاء(hazem  هايدى hanoaa  nour2005  نوران (السوسه) لو نسيت اى حد انا اعرفو يقولى اه اه نسيت عيد سعيد ليك يا أجوجو يا زملكاوى مش اهلاوى يا حازم انا مش عارف ازاى بئنا احنا الأتنين فى فريق واحد وكل واحد بيشجع فريق ههههههه على العموم كل سنه و انتم طيبين


*وإنت طيب يامحمود وكل سنه وإنت وكل إسرتك بخير

وسعيده إنك خلتنى من اصحابك دى ثقه جميله منك

إن شاء الله اكونلك اخت كمان

تحياتى

وعيد سعيد*

----------


## agogo

> الإبن محمود صورة العيد ثابتة لأنها توقيعي
> يعني المفروض تكون ثابتة أما ازاي أحطها في توقيعي ؟
> فالموضوع ده حيفيدك لو قرأت رد سمسمة على العضوsakhrawy2001 
> الذي لديه مشكلة مثلك في وضع التوقيع
> عندى مشكله فى التوقيع 
> تحيتي


شكرا على المساعده ديه يا nour2005وانتى تانى مره تساعدينى فيها بجد شكرا

----------


## agogo

> *وإنت طيب يامحمود وكل سنه وإنت وكل إسرتك بخير
> 
> وسعيده إنك خلتنى من اصحابك دى ثقه جميله منك
> 
> إن شاء الله اكونلك اخت كمان
> 
> تحياتى
> 
> وعيد سعيد*


اكيد طبعا

----------


## hazem3

هو الموضوع قلب البوم صور كده ليه 

مش ده الي كان زمان بتاع التحدي  ولا انا جيت عنوان غلط 

يلا جي بس اسلم وامشي كل سنة والجميع طيب وبخير 

ويارب تعيدوا كويس 

والي هيدي عدية يعمل نفسه مسافر 

والي هياخد يقعد وميتحركش 

يا رب يكرمنا ونسافر قريب انا رايح احج في عيد الفطر

----------


## hanoaa

> عيد سعيد على كل الأعضاء وخصوصن الأصدقاء(hazem هايدى hanoaa nour2005 نوران (السوسه) لو نسيت اى حد انا اعرفو يقولى اه اه نسيت عيد سعيد ليك يا أجوجو يا زملكاوى مش اهلاوى يا حازم انا مش عارف ازاى بئنا احنا الأتنين فى فريق واحد وكل واحد بيشجع فريق ههههههه على العموم كل سنه و انتم طيبين


_ كل سنه و انت طيب يا محمود_
_عيد سعيد عليك و على أسرتك جميعا_
**

----------


## agogo

عيد سعيد يا جماعه فين بئا العديه بتعتى؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هو الموضوع قلب البوم صور كده ليه 
> 
> مش ده الي كان زمان بتاع التحدي  ولا انا جيت عنوان غلط 
> 
> يلا جي بس اسلم وامشي كل سنة والجميع طيب وبخير 
> 
> ويارب تعيدوا كويس 
> 
> والي هيدي عدية يعمل نفسه مسافر 
> ...


*ده انا لسه هقلبه ساحة تصويت

أصبر بس

مش الحكم بقى لازم اكون مفتريه

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> عيد سعيد يا جماعه فين بئا العديه بتعتى؟؟


*عدية إيه ده انا ميته من الضحك على توقيعك

ده يابابا عيد سعيد رمضان

أقصد عيد الفطر

يعنى تحط كعك مش خرووووووووووووف*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

أهلاً بحضرتكم جميعاً

أتمنى الزياره والتصويت للفريق إللى تفضلووو

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread106250.html

التصويت قبل يوم 30 رمضان

تحياتى

----------


## hazem3

تم التصويت يا فندم


يلا بقينا بنلعب 

ممنوع منعا باتا وضع اعلانات لاي مواضيع فرعية كانت او ثانوية

----------


## hanoaa

> عيد سعيد يا جماعه فين بئا العديه بتعتى؟؟


_إلحق صلح التوقيع الأول قبل ماتقول عيدية_
 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 
_كده الناس حاتقول عليك إيه_
_تايه و لا فاقد الإحساس بالزمن_
 :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

غداً سوف يتك تسليم الجوائز للفائزين

فى مسابقة تحدى أدم وحواء

أرجو تواجد الاعضاء الفائزين لإستلام الجوائز

وشكر خاص لكل المتسابقين الذى لم يسعدهم الحظ معانا

حظ اوفر فى السنوات القادمه إن شاء الله

تحياتى

مملكة الحب

*

----------


## agogo

> *
> 
> غداً سوف يتك تسليم الجوائز للفائزين
> 
> فى مسابقة تحدى أدم وحواء
> 
> أرجو تواجد الاعضاء الفائزين لإستلام الجوائز
> 
> وشكر خاص لكل المتسابقين الذى لم يسعدهم الحظ معانا
> ...


الساعه كام يا اختنا الكريمه انتى ::mazika2::  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  فى كلمه غلط فوق فينك يا موضوع الأخطاء الإملائيه تحياتى يا استاذه هايدى

----------


## agogo

لو سمحتم يا جماعه ممكن حد يدينى رابط اى صوره عيد تكون حلوه  لو سمحتم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة agogo
					

لو سمحتم يا جماعه ممكن حد يدينى رابط اى صوره عيد تكون حلوه  لو سمحتم


هيكون النهارده يا اجوجو الاحتفال

وإحتمال كبير يكون بعد الفطار

وروابط الصور

ده واحد دوس هنا

وده واحد كمان

وده واحد ثالث

نقيلك الموقع إللى تحب ترفع من عليه

ولو وجهتك مشكله انا تحت امرك

كل سنه وإنت طيب

وغير توقيعك بقى ههههههههههههههههههه

عيد سعيد عليك وعلى اسرتك 

*

----------


## agogo

انا جيت ميين جه تانى؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا جيت ميين جه تانى؟؟


*الاحتفال يامحمود فى موضوع تانى فى نفس القاعه

أسمه حفل تكريم الفائزين فى ادم وحواء

روح إتفرج هناك*

----------

